# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION Cycle (+ PROP, EQ, ANAVAR, HGH, PROVIRON)

## BJJ

*PLEASE NOTE*

*The meaning of this thread is to inform only, since I do not condone either promote any use of AAS among the readers.

Whatever I write is for entertainment purposes only and do not take any responsability for any misuse of the information here reported.

Furthermore, this thread is to be viewed only by those who are at least 21 years of age.

Seek a professional consultation for any medical advices.*

*This thread is best viewed at a resolution of 1920x1200.*




*PLEASE READ*

*Steroids and anabolic steroids do have side effects. Do not be fooled into thinking there is a perfect steroid out there. That is not true. All steroids carry some type of side effects in one form or another. There is no such thing as a side effect free steroid. There are many side effects of using any medical treatment, including steroids. Here are some things an athlete might experience through the use of steroids:*

*• Your body wants to maintain a balance of hormones, so by undertaking a steroid regimen will send a signal to your body to shut down its own natural hormonal production. The levels of inhibition vary depending on the type of hormone ingested and most often, but not always, the endogenous hormone production resumes after the athlete stops his/her steroid regimen.

• The liver can be affected with orally ingested steroids . This means that studies have shown the levels of liver enzymes to increase after ingesting oral steroids which is an indication of liver activity. While some experts say that this is a sign of possible liver damage, other studies have shown that enzyme levels return to normal when the athlete stops taking the steroids.

• Steroids can affect levels of cholesterol. Athletes who use steroids show increased levels of LDL’s (the “bad” cholesterol) and decreased levels of HDL’s (the “good” cholesterol). This may also explain why anabolic steroids have been linked to cardiovascular problems.

• Anabolic steroids increase the levels of estrogen in the body which can lead to female-like breast tissue in males. However, there are anti-estrogen drugs that can help reduce this risk. Likewise, females who use anabolic steroids might begin to develop male characteristics such as hirsuitism or deepening of the voice, as well as clitoris enlargement.

• Athletes who use anabolic steroids might also experience increased acne; this is often related to the type and amount of steroids used.

• One of the most commonly suspected side effects of steroids use is increased aggressiveness. This is a real but rare side effect of steroids use; in fact most studies show that this increased aggressiveness or sometimes mania is more prevalent in people who were aggressive to begin with.

• There are other effects on internal organs (caused by the types and doses of steroids as well as the effects of the exercise/training regimen that goes along with trying to “bulk” or “cut”) that are often reversed at the cessation of steroids use. These include enlarged prostate, high blood pressure, kidney problems and changes in the immune system.

• Sterility is also a possible side effect as the hormones in the body are altered during use of anabolic steroids. This can often be reversed or remedied with proper hormone treatments.
*
*• Some steroids will stop the growth of people who use them before they have finished growing. This is one of the few side effects that cannot be reversed through stopping a steroid regimen.
• Always remember, effects of steroids are very serious. Users do experience bad and negative side effects, so be warned! Do your own researches.*

----------


## BJJ

*1st* *Cycle*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234_

BULKING _(11/03/2010 - 16/08/2010)_
Week *1-2 Testosterone Propionate* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 630 mg) [Morning] {Ethyl Oleate}
Week *1-11 Mesterolone* [PG] *100 mg ed* (ttl 7700 mg) [Breakfast/Dinner]
Week *2 Boldenone Undecylenate* [UG] *500 mg ew* (ttl 750 mg) [Thursday, Sunday] {Arachis Oil}
Week *2-11 Testosterone Suspension* [UG] *80 mg ed* (ttl 5360 mg) [Morning/Evening] {Water}
Week *4-11 Oxandrolone* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 3920 mg) [Breakfast/Lunch]
Week *10-19 Somatropin* [PG/UG] *8 iu ed* (ttl 560 iu) [Morning/Night, 7/7]
Week *14-19 L-Thyroxine* [PG] *100 mcg ed* (4200 mcg) [Night]
PCT _(27/05/2010 - 21/07/2010)_
Week *12-15 Clomiphene Citrate* [PG] *100/100/100/50 mg ed* (ttl 2450 mg) [Breakfast]
Week *12-17 Tamoxifen Citrate* [PG] *40/20/30/30/20/20 mg ed* (ttl 1120 mg) [Breakfast]
Week *15 Chorionic Gonadotrophin* [PG] *500 iu ed* (ttl 3500 iu) [Morning]
Week *15 Exemestane* [UG] *25 mg eod* (ttl 100 mg) [Morning]
Week *18-19 Glutathione* [PG] *600 mg ed* (ttl 8400 mg) [Morning]

*IUPAC:*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=439055

*DIET:*
BMR: *2.036* Kcal
Daily Diet (*3.378* Kcal): *320* g of Protides, *50* g of Lipides, *412* g of Glucides
Protides/Glucides Relation: *0,77*
Supplements: _Multi Vitamins/Minerals, EFA complex, ALA, Lactobacillus Casei DG, Acetyl L-Carnitine, Coenzyme Q10, Glutamine, BCAA, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glycine, l-Arginine, Alpha-Ketoisocaproic Acid Calcium_.

*STRENGTH* (8 reps):____________________________________________ Day *78*
Squat (legs) *120* kg (*264* lbs)________________________________________*150* kg (*330* lbs) *+25%*
Dead Lift (legs) *90* kg (*198* lbs)_______________________________________*120* kg (*264* lbs) *+33%*
One Arm Dumbbell Row (back) *40* kg (*88* lbs)____________________________*50* kg (*110* lbs) *+25%*
Bench Press with Dumbbells (chest) *36* kg (*79* lbs) each__________________*44* kg (*97* lbs) *+22%*
Military Press with Dumbbells (shoulders) *30* kg (*66* lbs) each______________*36* kg (*79* lbs) *+20%*
Dumbbells Curls (biceps - seated) *28* kg (*61* lbs) each____________________*32* kg (*70* lbs) *+14%*
Dumbbells Curls (triceps - lying down) *22* kg (*48* lbs) each________________*26* kg (*57* lbs) *+18%*

Strength Acquisition: *22%* estimate
_Formula: (current-previous)/previous*100 = (+) increase% or (-) decrease%_

*STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*__________________________Day *52*__________________________Day *78*
*36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*__________*100* kg (*220* lbs)__________________*101,4* kg (*223* lbs) *+8,1%*
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*____________________*13*%_____________________________*12,5*% *-3,84%*
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*____________________*63,3*% *-0,63%*____________________*64,2*% *+0,78%*

Lean Body Mass Acquisition (LBM): *8,1* kg (*17,82* lbs)
New Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR): *2.145* Kcal
*Complete Bulking Log*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...07#post5216307_
*Complete PCT Log*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...83#post5274383_
*After Cycle Photos*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437541_

*BLOOD WORK, URINE, FAECES & SPERM ANALYSES:*
__________________________________________________ _________________Day *38*_______________Day *89 p12*__________Day *93 p16*__________Day *101 p24*__________Day *120 p43*__________Day *128 p51*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,08* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5]______________________________________*4,65*_________________*5,33*____________________________________*5,08*______________________________________*5,38*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,6* mila/mmc [4 - 9]__________________________________________*14,4*_________________*7,5*_____________________________________*9,3*_______________________________________*8,1*
- NE: *4,2* / *55,9* % [2 - 6 / 37 - 80]
- LY: *2,5* / *35* % [0,6 - 36 / 10 - 50]
- MO: *0,7* / *8,7* % [0 - 0,9 / 0 - 12]
- EO: *0,3* / *2,5* % [0 - 7 / 0 - 7]
- BA: *0* / *0,6* % [0 - 0,2 / 0 - 2,5]
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,1* gr/dl [14 - 18]___________________________________________*13,2*_________________*13,7*____________________________________*13,1*______________________________________*14,3*
HEMATOCRIT: *44,2* % [42 - 52]_____________________________________________*39,8*_________________*41,5*____________________________________*39,8*______________________________________*43,1*
MCV: *87* femtol [82 - 98]__________________________________________________*85,6*_________________*77,9*____________________________________*78,3*_______________________________________*80,1*
MCH: *29,7* picogr. [27 - 31]________________________________________________*28,4*_________________*25,7*____________________________________*25,8*______________________________________*26,6*
MCHC: *34,2* gr/dl [32 - 36]_________________________________________________*33,2*_________________*33*_____________________________________*32,9*_______________________________________*33,2*
RDW: *13,7* % [11,6 - 16]__________________________________________________ _____________________*16,2*
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *65,7* % [37 -80]________________________________________*76,4*_________________*43,2*____________________________________*51,7*______________________________________*42*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *2,8* % [0 - 7]___________________________________________*0,5*__________________*1,6*_____________________________________*1,3*_______________________________________*1,5*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *0,9* % [0 - 2,5]___________________________________________*0,8*__________________*0,3*_____________________________________*1*_________________________________________*0,5*
LYMPHOCYTES: *23,4* % [10 - 50]____________________________________________*16*__________________*48*______________________________________*36,5*______________________________________*47,9*
MONOCYTES: *7,2* % [0 - 12]_______________________________________________*6,3*__________________*6,9*_____________________________________*9,5*_______________________________________*8,1*
PLATELETS: *150000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]_________________________________*362000*______________*270000*_________________________________*148000*____________________________________*152000*
PCT: *0,13* % [0,1 - 1]
MPV: *7,5* fl [5 - 10]
PDW: *17,5* % [12 - 18]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLY***IA (basal): *91* mg/dl [70 - 110]__________________________________________________ _________*92*______________________________________*83*________________________________________*85*
QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,7* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *71* % [70 - 130]
INR: *1,2*
APTT: *28* s
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *11* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *27* ng/ml [10 - 46]
AZOTEMIA: *62* mg/dl [15 - 40]______________________________________________*46*___________________*73*__________________________________________________ _____________________________*54*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]__________________________________________*1,2*___________________*1,1*
HYPERURI***IA: *6* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2]
CHOLESTEROL TTL: *156* mg/dl [140 - 220]___________________________________*142*___________________*173*__________________________________________________ ______*135*
CHOLESTEROL VLDL: *35* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LDL: *103* mg/dl [<150]_______________________________________*130*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *35* mg/dl [>40]_________________________________________*12*___________________*22*__________________________________________________ ________*30*
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,5* [till 5]________________________________________________*11,8*_________________*7,9*__________________________________________________ _______*4,5*
APO A1: *190* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APO B: *79* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APO: *0,41* [0,35 - 1]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *90* mg/dl [<150]
GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]___________________________________________*27*___________________*39*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*38*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]_________________________________*57*___________________*79*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2 - 1]__________________________________________________ ____________________________________*1,16*
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,25* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]__________________________________________________ ____________________________*0,33*
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,67* mg/dl [till 0,7]__________________________________________________ _____________________________*0,83*
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *26* u/ltr [15 - 37]__________________________________*63*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *62* u/ltr [30 - 65]__________________________________*104*
FERRITIN: *125* ng/ml [24 - 336]
LIPASE: *324* u/ltr [73 - 393]_______________________________________________*234*__________________*218*__________________________________________________ ____________________________*174*
AMYLASE: *69* u/ltr [25 - 115]______________________________________________*66*___________________*75*
LDH: *170* u/ltr [100 - 190]
CPK MB: *230* u/ltr [35 - 232]
CK NAK: *160* u/l [till 167]
PROTIDES TTL: *7,5* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]
ALBUMIN: *60* % [51 - 63,3]
ALFA 1: *3* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2: *10* % [9,5 - 14]
BETA: *11* % [10 - 14,5]
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20]
A/G RATIO: *1,45* [1,0 - 1,7]
PSA: *0,6* ng/ml [till 4]__________________________________________________ ___*1,23*________________*0,61*
PSA FREE: *0,23*
PSA FREE/TTL: *0,38* [>0,15]
PAP: *1,3* ng/ml [till 3,5]__________________________________________________ _*1,5*
IGG: *1455* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IGA: *309* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IGD: *55* u/ml [till 100]
IGM: *101* mg/dl [48 - 312]
IGE (prist): *39,07* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV-Ab (1+2): *0,15 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HCV-Ab: *0,12 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HBS-Ag: *0,35 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HAV-Ab (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-Ab (IgM): *0,07 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
TAS: *111* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ESR: *6* mm/h [till 15]
LYSOZYME: *9* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ACE: *10* mcg/l [6 - 12]
RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *630* mcg/l [300 - 650]
VITAMIN E: *15,6* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,1* mg/ml [0,5 - 1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *697* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *42* ng/ml [10 - 45]
VITAMIN H: *85* ng/ml [70 - 100]
VITAMIN K: *25* mcg/ml [15 - 30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5 - 0,8]
SODIUM: *143* meq/l [136 - 145]__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________________________*140*
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9,4* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *2,1* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,8* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *147* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *101* mcg/dl [80 - 125]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *111* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28 - 125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78 – 1,89]
INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]__________________________________________________ _____________*3,55*____________________________________*2,08*______________________________________*5,54*
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40 - 130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]_________________________________________*12,45*______________*19,89*___________________________________*17,4*
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]______________________________________________*2,48*_______________*2,66*____________________________________*4,37*_______________________________________*1,65*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]_________________________________________________*3,95*________________*4,03*____________________________________*2,83*______________________________________*4,15*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________ _*1,62*_______________*1,4*_____________________________________*1,33*_______________________________________*1,49*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
TG: *9,65* ng/ml [0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
PTH: *30* pg/ml [10 – 65]
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*_____________________________________*0,72*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*_____________________________________*2,58*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*_____________________________________*300*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*_________________*0,48*_________________*1,61*________________*4,84*________________*6,32*_________________*9,41*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*____________________________________*5,9*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*_________________________________________*24,8*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*_________________*27*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*97*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*________________*0,62*_________________*1*__________________________________________________ __________*10,32*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_______________________________________________*159*__________________*238*__________________________________________________ _______*461*__________________*520*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ______________________*11,1*____________________________________*10,5*_________________*22,2*_________________*25,7*

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ ____________________*straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ __________________*yellow-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]__________________________________________________ __________________*lightly opalescent*__________________________________________________ _______________*lightly opalescent*
PH REACTION: *5,7* [5 - 6,5]__________________________________________________ ___________________*5*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*5*
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1021* [1015 - 1028]__________________________________________________ _________*1017*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*1022*
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ___________________*traces*__________________________________________________ __________________________*none*
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _______________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ ___________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
NITRITE: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _______________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *homogeneous* [homogeneous]
CONSISTENCY: *poltacea* [poltacea]
COLOUR:*brown* [brown]
ODOUR: *sui generis* [sui generis]
MUCUS: *absent* [absent]
BLOOD: *absent* [absent]
PH REACTION: *7*
PARASITOLOGICAL: *negative* [negative]
SALMONELLA: *negative* [negative]
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative* [negative]
GIARDIASIS: *negative* [negative]

*SPERM*
VOLUME: *2,9* ml [>= 2]__________________________________________________ __*1,8*_________________*3,1*
PH: *7,9* [7,2 - 8]__________________________________________________ _______*8,6*_________________*8,2*
APPEARANCE: *own*__________________________________________________ _____*own*_________________*own*
VISCOSITY: *within limits* [within limits]______________________________________*increased +++*_______*increased +*
FLUIDIFICATION 45': *physiologic* [physiologic]________________________________*irregular*_____________*physiologic*
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *90.000.000* /ml [>= 20.000.000]______________*58.000.000*__________*3.400.000*
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *249.900.000* [>= 40.000.000]______________*104.400.000*_________*10.540.000*
2ND HOUR MOTILITY: *59* % [>= 50]_________________________________________*40*__________________*30*
TYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *36* % [>= 35]________________________*24*__________________*26*
ATYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *70* %______________________________*76*__________________*74*
IMMATURE MORPHOLOGIC: *200.000*_________________________________________*220.000*_____________*200.000*
LEUCOCYTE: *300.000* /ml [<=1.000.000]_____________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
ERYTHROCYTE: *absent* [absent/rare]________________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
GERMINAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]________________________________________*rare*_________________*rare*
EPITHELIAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*rare*_________________*absent*
SPERMAGGLUTINATION ZONES: *rare* [absent/rare]_____________________________*rare*________________*absent*

*rHGH BRANDS QUALITY BLOOD CHECK*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_____________*238*________________________________*461*_________________*520*______________*144*____________*455*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0 - 10]________________*11,1*_______________*10,5*_____________*22,2*________________*25,7*______________*3,3*____________*63,3*

.................................................. ........*EuroHormones*
.................................................. .....................................*Generic Green*
.................................................. .................................................. .............*HardCoreGrowth*
.................................................. .................................................. ..............................................*Hyge.tropin*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......................*Somatrope*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...............................................*Hypertropin*

*Notes:*
Injection time: 5:30 am (eurh/green/hdg), 6 am (hyg/som/hyp)
Days on the same drug before testing: 7 (all five types), 3 (som)
Blood work time: 8:00 am (all six types)
Amount injected: 4 iu (eurh/green/som) - 5 iu (hdg/hyg/hyp)
Injection site: umbilical (eurh) - oblique (green/hdg/hyg/som/hyp)
Injection type: sub-q (all six types)

*BLOOD PRESSURE:*
______________Day *1*__________Day *8*__________Day *15*__________Day *22*__________Day *29*__________Day *36*__________Day *43*__________Day *50*__________Day *70*__________Day *78*__________Day *98*__________Day *123*__________Day *140*
SYS (mmHg)_______*119*____________*119*____________*123*____________*119*_____________*128*____________*131*_____________*105*_____________*115*____________*116*_____________*118*_____________*122*____________*110*______________*107*
DIA (mmHg)________*60*_____________*50*_____________*52*_____________*50*______________*56*_____________*51*______________*42*______________*50*______________*41*_____________*39*_______________*57*_____________*54*_______________*47*
BPM______________*68*_____________*74*_____________*68*_____________*64*______________*67*______________*76*______________*73*______________*70*______________*81*_____________*64*______________*75*______________*74*_______________*75*




[CENTER]

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light Headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light Headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light Headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light Bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of Boldenone Undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

----------


## Schmidty

bump

----------


## tronics

def subbed....

almost same cycle as im starting soon..test prop/eq/anavar /proviron

----------


## Rex9933

that is F;in awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## russiandave

Should be a good thread and will be nice to compare to your var cycle

----------


## Shadeed

Wow,  :Clapping Hands:  5-stars thread...

Good Luck

----------


## stevey_6t9

not trying to be an ass BJJ just a few q.s

why use prop if your using suspension?
why the eq for 8 weeks? long ester

----------


## Shadeed

> not trying to be an ass BJJ just a few q.s
> 
> why use prop if your using suspension?
> why the eq for 8 weeks? long ester


good Qs, never came to my mind!
I have few Qs as well:

1- Are you going to mix Susp (water based) and Prop (Oil Based) in the same syringe? i don't know if this is possible!
2- What's your injection sites rotation plan especially with the high injection frequency (2 times per day for almost 8 weeks)?
3- How many CC's are you injecting per injection?

----------


## sixxer

What a great post!

I don't want to sound like a dick or anything. But how long are you resting between sets for your current maxes?

I mean I only weigh ~82kg @10-12% bf. My squat at the moment is 130kg 8 reps, 4 sets. Deadlift is 150kg 8 reps 4 sets. I rest on 3mins between sets though.

----------


## BJJ

> Should be a good thread and will be nice to compare to your var cycle


Yes, I am definitely curious to see the difference.

----------


## BJJ

> Wow,  5-stars thread...
> 
> Good Luck





> good Qs, never came to my mind!
> I have few Qs as well:
> 
> 1- Are you going to mix Susp (water based) and Prop (Oil Based) in the same syringe? i don't know if this is possible!
> 2- What's your injection sites rotation plan especially with the high injection frequency (2 times per day for almost 8 weeks)?
> 3- How many CC's are you injecting per injection?


Thank you.

1. Yes, it is possible but I am not going to do it.
2. I inject every muscles from trap to calf, forearm to lat, pect to thigh, glute to bicep and tricep. I am spreading out the sorrow and it works.
3. I like to see the fluid going inside my body so I use 2.5 CC syringe.

----------


## BJJ

> not trying to be an ass BJJ just a few q.s
> 
> why use prop if your using suspension?
> why the eq for 8 weeks? long ester


I started with prop but I had severe diarrhoea at first.
Then, I solved the problem but a little intestine discomfort was bothering me too much so I decided to swap to susp since I have it on water.
EQ is for the joints and stamina and even though I know is too less to run it for 7 weeks, I wanted to give it a try anyway.
In any case, I cannot run it for more than that because the susp for 10 weeks is a lot already.

----------


## BJJ

> What a great post!
> 
> I don't want to sound like a dick or anything. But how long are you resting between sets for your current maxes?
> 
> I mean I only weigh ~82kg @10-12% bf. My squat at the moment is 130kg 8 reps, 4 sets. Deadlift is 150kg 8 reps 4 sets. I rest on 3mins between sets though.


3'?
I rest between 1'30" up to 2' if I am doing super sets.

----------


## Shadeed

> Thank you.
> 
> 1. Yes, it is possible but I am not going to do it.
> 2. I inject every muscles from trap to calf, forearm to lat, pect to thigh, glute to bicep and tricep. I am spreading out the sorrow and it works.
> 3. I like to see the fluid going inside my body so I use 2.5 CC syringe.


Pain pays the income of each precious thing. William Shakespeare  :Wink:

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light Headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light Headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light Headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light Bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of Boldenone Undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light Headache, Light Bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light Headache, Light Bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light Bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal Burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal Burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal Burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 ed mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg ed for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg ed for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

----------


## Hard.On

My head is spinning after reading through this and doing my best to comprehend what Im reading. 

Thank you for doing such a detailed cycle overview. 
You Def. have the tools and knowledge to teach all of us.
 :Smilie:  Keep it up

----------


## BJJ

> My head is spinning after reading through this and doing my best to comprehend what Im reading. 
> 
> Thank you for doing such a detailed cycle overview. 
> *You Def. have the tools and knowledge to teach all of us.*
>  Keep it up


Well, thank you for your kind words but I am afraid it is not like that, unfortunately.

I have to cope again with this bastard diarrhoea and I am struggling to understand what is wrong now!!!  :Tear: 

Where I am mistaking...

----------


## Shadeed

> Well, thank you for your kind words but I am afraid it is not like that, unfortunately.
> 
> I have to cope again with this bastard diarrhoea and I am struggling to understand what is wrong now!!! 
> 
> Where I am mistaking...


Have you tried any of the natural remedies i posted in your other thread?

----------


## BJJ

> Have you tried any of the natural remedies i posted in your other thread?


Yes I did but with no improvement, unfortunately.

----------


## BJJ

Strangely, either Oxandrolone and Testosterone Suspension kicked in the same day!
What a coincidence...

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Strangely, either Oxandrolone and Testosterone Suspension kicked in the same day!
> What a coincidence...


What do you mean by kicked in? Come on you know I want details.

----------


## Shadeed

> Yes I did but with no improvement, unfortunately.


Sorry to hear this man!

----------


## stevey_6t9

hows the suspension pain?

----------


## taiboxa

what caused the abdominal/diarrhea.. i just dont get it..

----------


## BJJ

> What do you mean by kicked in? Come on you know I want details.


Simply that I had the strength to go over the maximum weight I reached with Oxandrolone previously.




> Sorry to hear this man!


I am sorry too...  :Tear: 
But I am also very angry, I do not like when something happens and have no clue on the reason. :Icon Pissedoff: 




> hows the suspension pain?


The pain makes me laugh!
Anyway, the worst injection was into my forearm, the easiest into my chest.
The worst, after a few days, was the one I did in my calf.




> what caused the abdominal/diarrhea.. i just dont get it..


At first I thought about ethyl oleate, so I swapped to suspension and for a couple of days the problem was solved.
The point is, during those days I started to inject EQ, which has another type of oil, arachis, and we all know its half life is 2 weeks long more or less.
So, I presume I am also "allergic" to that oil?  :Hmmmm: 

Down below, an intelligent post.
The point is, I never had problems with any injection sites and I injected all over my body.
So, it should be a personal allergy to those oils.




> It's important to understand that in the medical world, Ethyl Oleate is only really used as a solvent in injectable progesterone therapy for women seeking to increase their chance at pregnancy. So, unfortunately, there is little documentation on the incidence and frequency of allergic reactions to Ethyl Oleate. It is also hard to pinpoint whether it is the solvent, preservatives, base compound, or impurities in all of the above. 
> 
> There can be byproducts and unknown compounds (referred to as "peaks" on a GC/MS) that occur in the production process of hormones. That is for instance, why powders are labeled with certain purities, i.e.- 97%,98%,99%, etc. These various byproducts can be completely harmless, or they can cause rather unfavorable reactions in the human body, although their effects are more often than not negligible. However, there can be dangerous byproducts in the production of hormones and supplements, you can google Peak E and Peak X in the production of L-Tryptophan and the very serious incidences of undifferentiated fibromyalgia that was caused by these byproducts. 
> 
> The concentration and ratios of Benzyl Alcohol and Benzyl Benzoate, used as a preservative in the injectable solution can also cause adverse reactions. 
> 
> Additionally, the various solvents, also known as "carriers," can cause allergic reactions in some people. Ethyl Oleate, Polyethylene Glycol, Cottonseed Oil, Grapeseed oil, etc, and so on. It's important to understand also that in many human grade testosterone preparations the preservative chlorbutanol is used, which is actually a mild anesthetic and anti-bacterial. 
> 
> So the situation BJJ, is that you have multiple variables which could all be causing your adverse drug reaction (ADR). There is also a distinction, when referring to the carriers/preservatives between technical grade and pharmacy grade. Many people on the forums seem to think that this is a distinct difference in the product itself or that the products are completely different. In fact it is not, pharmacy grade is simply, in this case, carriers/preservatives which are manufactured according to the United States Pharmacopoeia standards. Hence, this is where the acronym "USP" grade comes from. It must be manufactured to the standards of the United States Pharmacopoeia, it must be manufactured in a facility using good manufacturing processes, which is where the acronym "GMP" derives from. 
> ...

----------


## taiboxa

> At first I thought about ethyl oleate, so I swapped to suspension and for a couple of days the problem was solved.
> The point is, during those days I started to inject EQ, which has another type of oil, arachis, and we all know its half life is 2 weeks long more or less.
> So, I presume I am also "allergic" to that oil?


odd.. i have known alot of people who had ISSUES w/ EO but never any that manifested themselves in such away that they caused abdominal/bowel issues..

----------


## Shadeed

> Thank you.
> 
> 1. Yes, it is possible but I am not going to do it.
> 2. I inject every muscles from trap to calf, forearm to lat, pect to thigh, glute to bicep and tricep. I am spreading out the sorrow and it works.
> 3. I like to see the fluid going inside my body so I use 2.5 CC syringe.


So what needle sizes do you use for each site?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> odd.. i have known alot of people who had ISSUES w/ EO but never any that manifested themselves in such away that they caused abdominal/bowel issues..


x2 I know tons who can't bear E.O.

I'm the exact opposite... I get terrible reacts from Cottonseed oil: problems breathing, itchiness all over, throat swelling. 

Finding the oil that suits you is one of those hit or miss things  :Smilie:  

-VM

----------


## Bossman

Were you taking the Var when you were having stomach issues? Im guessing not since your schedule doesn't have you on var until week 4.

BTW, very thorough and comprehensive log!!

----------


## BJJ

> So what needle sizes do you use for each site?


22g 1¼", glute
23g 1¼", delt - chest - lat
23g 1", calf, trap
25g ⅝", bicep - tricep - forearm

----------


## BJJ

> Were you taking the Var when you were having stomach issues? Im guessing not since your schedule doesn't have you on var until week 4.
> 
> BTW, very thorough and comprehensive log!!


You are guessing correctly.
Thanks.

----------


## Shadeed

> 22g 1¼", glute
> 23g 1¼", delt - chest - lat
> 23g 1", calf, trap
> 25g ⅝", bicep - tricep - forearm


Thanks man...

----------


## ferocious bubble

A question bjj, if this is indeed a bulking cycle then why inject eq instead of deca ?

Also, I find that its hard to be 6'13

----------


## BJJ

> 22g 1¼", glute
> 23g 1¼", delt - chest - lat
> 23g 1", calf, trap
> 25g ⅝", bicep - tricep - forearm





> Thanks man...


Forgot my thigh and femoral bicep, both 23g 1".

----------


## BJJ

> A question bjj, if this is indeed a bulking cycle then why inject eq instead of deca ?
> 
> Also, I find that its hard to be 6'13


EQ and Deca are very different compounds and since I practise bjj I need stamina much more than water...

In any case, I will probably drop EQ since the arachis oil is causing my diarrhoea.

Also, this is not a real bulking cycle since I want to reach 100 kg only; I am not interested in becoming more heavy, again because I would not be able to move like before anymore.

Regarding your last statement, how should I write down my height then?
187 centimeters = 6.1351706 feet

----------


## ferocious bubble

Oh can you put the eq in sterile water possibly? 

And when you put down your height like 6'13 it sound like your saying six feet thirteen inches.

----------


## BJJ

> Oh can you put the eq in sterile water possibly? *how would you do that?*
> 
> And when you put down your height like 6'13 it sound like your saying six feet thirteen inches.


I see, but you did not answer my question. How should I write it?

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> Oh can you put the eq in sterile water possibly? 
> 
> And when you put down your height like 6'13 it sound like your saying six feet thirteen inches.


Wanna know this too

----------


## Jbert22

BJJ wrote 6.13 feet. The 13 isn't inches, it's 6 feet plus an extra .13 of a foot. 187 cm equals 73.6 inches tall. So he is 6'2'' about

----------


## BJJ

Just a note:

Yesterday evening and today I ate like I was not used to since years, so very bad.

I ate (yesterday at dinner) lots of pasta with gorgonzola and pecorino plus today at lunch I went to McD for eating about 2000 Kcal all in once, including more than 10 g of salt!!! Not to mention the breakfast with 100 g of Nutella.

In the late afternoon I felt a little bloated, and I was wondering why...  :1laugh: 

Anyway, I took my daily dose of Proviron (all in once) and in about 45' I felt like two days ago...

----------


## ferocious bubble

> I see, but you did not answer my question. How should I write it?


Write you height at 6'1, you can just forget about the 3  :Smilie: 

As far as the sterile water goes, I'm not sure. Some guys I know had problems with the oil and somehow they started using some bacteriostatic water with eq and testosterone .

----------


## ferocious bubble

> Just a note:
> 
> Yesterday evening and today I ate like I was not used to since years, so very bad.
> 
> I ate (yesterday at dinner) lots of pasta with gorgonzola and pecorino plus today at lunch I went to McD for eating about 2000 Kcal all in once, including more than 10 g of salt!!! Not to mention the breakfast with 100 g of Nutella.
> 
> In the late afternoon I felt a little bloated, and I was wondering why... 
> 
> Anyway, I took my daily dose of Proviron (all in once) and in about 45' I felt like two days ago...


Good ol fashion cheat meal.

----------


## BJJ

> Write you height at 6'1, you can just forget about the 3 
> 
> As far as the sterile water goes, I'm not sure. Some guys I know had problems with the oil and somehow they started using some bacteriostatic water with eq and testosterone.


So basically you are saying to dilute the EQ with bacteriostatic water?

----------


## tronics

edited sorry

----------


## ferocious bubble

> So basically you are saying to dilute the EQ with bacteriostatic water?


Yeah, you'll still get the same anabolic effect without the diarrhea. Thats what you hope for anyways. As far as the messurments go for the eq to bacteriostatic water, I don't know and there isn't an answer. I'd try half and half and see how that works. 

I think ar-r has some.

Haha, by the way, someone sent me a pm saying that I stole you picture. Did I miss something?

----------


## ferocious bubble

I also have a question about you cycle. 

Why would you run eq for only 8 weeks? Its recommended that you run it for at least 12 weeks. It slowly builds muscle over time.

----------


## BJJ

> Yeah, you'll still get the same anabolic effect without the diarrhea. Thats what you hope for anyways. As far as the messurments go for the eq to bacteriostatic water, I don't know and there isn't an answer. I'd try half and half and see how that works. 
> 
> I think ar-r has some.
> *
> I see, thanks for your suggestion but I decided to get rid of EQ.*
> 
> Haha, by the way, someone sent me a pm saying that I stole you picture. Did I miss something?


I used to have that avatar before...
But I do not have any rights on it, so feel free to use it... :AaGreen22: 




> I also have a question about you cycle. 
> 
> Why would you run eq for only 8 weeks? Its recommended that you run it for at least 12 weeks. It slowly builds muscle over time.


Simply because I did not want to run my short ester test more than 10 weeks, so 8 maximum for the EQ.
In any case, I was interested about its endurance effect mostly.

----------


## ferocious bubble

Well I hope all goes well with the rest of your cycle. I've never done it before but I heard Test + anavar = a really good combination. Excited to see what results you get from that.

----------


## BJJ

> Well I hope all goes well with the rest of your cycle. I've never done it before but I heard Test + anavar = a really good combination. Excited to see what results you get from that.


Diarrhoea is over since two full days, finally!

Thank you for your words.

----------


## BJJ

On a side note, I would like to inform those interested, in the combination between test susp and mesterolone.
When I raised the daily intake of Proviron up to 100 mg ed, my figure changed from the night to the morning.

More clean, less water and more vascularized.
Therefore, it seems, 80 mg ed test susp + 100 mg ed mesterolone to be a good stack.

People seems to underestimate the sinergy of mesterolone.

Next week, actually in about two days, Oxandrolone is going to be added ad 70 mg ed till the end of the cycle.

----------


## ferocious bubble

> On a side note, I would like to inform those interested, in the combination between test susp and mesterolone.
> When I raised the daily intake of Proviron up to 100 mg ed, my figure changed from the night to the morning.
> 
> More clean, less water and more vascularized.
> Therefore, it seems, 80 mg ed test susp + 100 mg ed mesterolone to be a good stack.
> 
> People seems to underestimate the sinergy of mesterolone.
> 
> Next week, actually in about two days, Oxandrolone is going to be added ad 70 mg ed till the end of the cycle.


Agreed. Proviron is alot like anavar and winny, and I've never used but I've heard some good things about it when stacked with testosterone . Careful however, people loose hair off of this stuff, and all that other DHT crap  :AaGreen22:

----------


## BJJ

> Agreed. Proviron is alot like anavar and winny, and I've never used but I've heard some good things about it when stacked with testosterone . Careful however, people loose hair off of this stuff, and all that other DHT crap


Yeah I know, but I am concerned about my prostate since the hairloss comes mostly from your mother's chromosome (X) and from that side I have no problem.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> On a side note, I would like to inform those interested, in the combination between test susp and mesterolone.
> When I raised the daily intake of Proviron up to 100 mg ed, my figure changed from the night to the morning.
> 
> More clean, less water and more vascularized.
> *Therefore, it seems, 80 mg ed test susp + 100 mg ed mesterolone to be a good stack.*


That's why I never recommend using proviron under 100mg/ed while "ON" cycle. That's when I really start to notice it being there.

125 - 150mg/ed is my sweet-spot.

-VM

----------


## BJJ

> That's why I never recommend using proviron under 100mg/ed while "ON" cycle. That's when I really start to notice it being there.
> 
> 125 - 150mg/ed is my sweet-spot.
> 
> -VM


Any increase of your PSA levels at that quantity?

----------


## Shadeed

> Diarrhoea is over since two full days, finally!
> 
> Thank you for your words.


Glad to read this  :Smilie:

----------


## Shadeed

> Any increase of your PSA levels at that quantity?


Need to know this as well, i am about to start test P & Tren A with 100mg proviron ED!

----------


## BJJ

> Glad to read this


 :AaConfused30:  :AaConfused30:  :AaConfused30:

----------


## Shadeed

> Forgot my thigh and femoral bicep, both 23g 1".


BJJ, today i just did my 1st tight injection, it was not bad at all (i don't know how is it gonna feel tomorrow!) i have a question: after i injected the oil in my thighs (i did it very slowly) but after i finished, i wanted to wait for 30 seconds to remove the needle but it was push out of my thighs as if someone was pushing it out  :Hmmmm:  is this normal?! 

I was injecting 2.5cc using 25G/1" syringe.

----------


## BJJ

> BJJ, today i just did my 1st tight injection, it was not bad at all (i don't know how is it gonna feel tomorrow!) i have a question: after i injected the oil in my thighs (i did it very slowly) but after i finished, i wanted to wait for 30 seconds to remove the needle but it was push out of my thighs as if someone was pushing it out  is this normal?! 
> 
> I was injecting 2.5cc using 25G/1" syringe.


First, Good Luck with your cycle.

1. Wait tomorrow or even two days for the eventual pain to arrive. In my case, my left calf was ok just after the injection and even after 24h, but then it swollen like a caveman's calf and bothered me for three days. More or less, same thing happened with my left forearm and right bicep.

2. I believe, you inadvertenly contracted you muscle and so what you felt was your muscle pushing out the needle. Take it easy next time, relax, feel the injection and take out the needle without waiting 30'.

----------


## Shadeed

Thanks BJJ, how is your progress so far?

----------


## BJJ

> Thanks BJJ, how is your progress so far?


Very good I must admit, especially because I lost some days at the beginning due to the intestinal problems.

Tomorrow, I am going to check my stats and update my log.

Good Night, lol.

----------


## Shadeed

> First, Good Luck with your cycle.
> 
> 1. Wait tomorrow or even two days for the eventual pain to arrive. In my case, my left calf was ok just after the injection and even after 24h, but then it swollen like a caveman's calf and bothered me for three days. More or less, same thing happened with my left forearm and right bicep.
> 
> 2. I believe, you inadvertenly contracted you muscle and so what you felt was your muscle pushing out the needle. Take it easy next time, relax, feel the injection and take out the needle without waiting 30'.


It's not even 12 hours since the injection and i started to feel it hurts  :Tear:

----------


## BJJ

> It's not even 12 hours since the injection and i started to feel it hurts


Get used to.
Try to inject muscles which you are not going to train for the following 48 hours.

----------


## BJJ

*36* Years Old, *6'1"* Feet

Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*

----------


## Shadeed

> *36* Years Old, *6'1"* Feet
> 
> Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*
> Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%
> Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*


Well done, keep up the good work...

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of Boldenone Undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 ed mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg ed for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg ed for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of Boldenone Undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle.
On the same day, I increased the daily intake of Mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the Mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

----------


## BJJ

Today, I holed my tricep three times in order to make a proper injection since in the first two the fluid was not going inside the muscle.

I think, there was a bubble of air to obstruct.

Very funny...

----------


## BJJ

Added Oxandrolone @ 70 mg ed.

Also, added 4 g ed of taurine (breakfast/dinner).

----------


## tronics

great log...

----------


## BJJ

> great log...


 :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

Today, I added 25 mg of Mesterolone, for a total of 125 mg ed.

----------


## BJJ

Today, I injected my left calf for the second time since the beginning of this cycle.
I wish I never did it! I can barely limp...

Fortunately, tomorrow is Sunday and on Monday is holiday.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

So BJJ you would recomend mesterolone at 100mg a day to add to my npp and test prop cycle? I am staying away from winny because of my joints.

----------


## BJJ

> So BJJ you would recomend mesterolone at 100mg a day to add to my npp and test prop cycle? I am staying away from winny because of my joints.


Definitely.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Definitely.


Is it the only anti estrogen you use? If so is it preventing estrogen sides so far at that dose for you?

----------


## BJJ

> Is it the only anti estrogen you use? If so is it preventing estrogen sides so far at that dose for you?


Yes, I used nothing but Mesterolone so far.
I started @ 75 mg ed now up to 125 mg ed and noticed that 100 is the base, at least for me.

----------


## BJJ

> Today, I injected my left calf for the second time since the beginning of this cycle.
> I wish I never did it! I can barely limp...
> 
> Fortunately, tomorrow is Sunday and on Monday is holiday.


I used ketoprofen foam before going to sleep yesterday night and this morning the problem was alomost solved.

----------


## BJJ

I will probably have to use the last weeks of my cycle Budesonide (glucocorticoid steroid , cortisone) for the treatment of my allergy.

Does anyone know if there is any interaction with aas?

----------


## hunterwells

Hey bjj, great post, ive got a question....why are you using diazepam? are you prone to anxiety or sleep issues?

----------


## BJJ

> Hey bjj, great post, ive got a question....why are you using diazepam? are you prone to anxiety or sleep issues?


Just sometimes when I have problems to sleep, so sleep issues I would say.
However, I try to use it the less possible.

----------


## hunterwells

do u notice any of the withdrawal symptoms associated with benzodiazepines like diazepam?

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of Boldenone Undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 ed mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg ed for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg ed for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of Boldenone Undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle.
On the same day, I increased the daily intake of Mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the Mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

----------


## BJJ

> do u notice any of the withdrawal symptoms associated with benzodiazepines like diazepam?


Pls explain what you mean for "withdrawal symptoms".

----------


## tronics

> do u notice any of the withdrawal symptoms associated with benzodiazepines like diazepam?


judging by how he uses it im guessing he wouldnt get withdrawals....he takes it on occasion.

----------


## Shadeed

BJJ, how you are standing the injection pain? i just posted a thread about my injection problems only after 10 days  :Tear:

----------


## BJJ

> BJJ, how you are standing the injection pain? i just posted a thread about my injection problems only after 10 days


Well, I got rid of my calfs because I had severe problems to walk.
For the rest, I inject in every muscle at rotation and my favorites are pects and triceps.

----------


## forte

i just registered so i can take part in this thread. very detailed and useful information which cough my attention a few days ago. "a wise man carves his own destiny", i like that bjj. 
my favorite injection sites is dorsogluteal (buttock) and delts. i've tried calfs and it creepeld me for an entire week. never tried triceps. 
about the oils, the body will eventually accept it. its just a matter of time, what dose not kill you make you stronger. ironically, i usually become immune to pain at the end of my cycles. i remember with horror my first cycle with test p, i was about to give up on gear because of the pain and stiffness of the injected muscle, i'm glad that i did'n  :Wink/Grin: 
keep up with the good work for tomorrow will bring a new day.

----------


## BJJ

> i just registered so i can take part in this thread. very detailed and useful information which cough my attention a few days ago. "a wise man carves his own destiny", i like that bjj. 
> my favorite injection sites is dorsogluteal (buttock) and delts. i've tried calfs and it creepeld me for an entire week. never tried triceps. 
> about the oils, the body will eventually accept it. its just a matter of time, what dose not kill you make you stronger. ironically, i usually become immune to pain at the end of my cycles. i remember with horror my first cycle with test p, i was about to give up on gear because of the pain and stiffness of the injected muscle, i'm glad that i did'n 
> keep up with the good work for tomorrow will bring a new day.


Well, thanks for the nice words, glad my effort is useful to someone else too.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

All of my muscles, more or less, hurt me very much the day after I work them out and my injected muscles, basically all of my body, hurt constantly because of the injections.

So far, I would say it is normal; but is it tolerable to be tired throughout the day?
This is a side effect which should subside after a while, correct?

----------


## B1gDaddy

Im just on week three with sust 250 and i feel very tired through out the whole day too. Even on the 2 weeks im on E/C I know im tired but i cant close my eyes cause of the caffeine. I'm thinking that the tiredness will go away once the test really kicks in around week 5, hoping so cause its hard to do dumb bell work when my glutes hurt so much from the sust.. same with cardio  :Tear:  But I do think it is common for some people to be tired on cycle more than normal.

----------


## BJJ

> Im just on week three with sust 250 and i feel very tired through out the whole day too. Even on the 2 weeks im on E/C I know im tired but i cant close my eyes cause of the caffeine. I'm thinking that the tiredness will go away once the test really kicks in around week 5, hoping so cause its hard to do dumb bell work when my glutes hurt so much from the sust.. same with cardio * But I do think it is common for some people to be tired on cycle more than normal.*


I hope when adding HGH things will change.

----------


## B1gDaddy

Yeah its a pain.. low carb/no sugar energy drinks help a lot

----------


## forte

> Im just on week three with sust 250 and i feel very tired through out the whole day too. Even on the 2 weeks im on E/C I know im tired but i cant close my eyes cause of the caffeine. I'm thinking that the tiredness will go away once the test really kicks in around week 5, hoping so cause its hard to do dumb bell work when my glutes hurt so much from the sust.. same with cardio  But I do think it is common for some people to be tired on cycle more than normal.


yea, there were days with no motivation to go to the jym because of tiredness when i was on sust 250. but as soon as i start lifting everything changed, i felt strong and that kept me going....

----------


## forte

> I hope when adding HGH things will change.


pls let as know if hgh will change that. when do you starting hgh?

----------


## BJJ

> pls let as know if hgh will change that. when do you starting hgh?


Actually, in the last two nights I took diazepam before sleeping (10 mg each time) and the day after I felt much better, I woke up not tired and the overall energy was ok during the day.

I think, after this experiment I did, my problem is related to the fact I do not sleep profoundly at night (because of personal issue), and so I really do not recover enough.

HGH is to be started by the end of the month, around week 7.

----------


## BJJ

*STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*
*36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'1"* ft)
Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*

----------


## Shadeed

> *STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*
> *36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'1"* ft)
> Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*
> Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*
> Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*


 :Clap:  great progress  :Clapping Hands:

----------


## BJJ

> great progress


Thank you.

I am happy I can control the water, not so happy about the fat increase; considering anyway I am injecting 560 mg of pure test per week...

----------


## BJJ

I just came back from my hairdresser and he noticed in the last month my hair grew up more than usual and its tickness was improved.

Probably related to aas and in spite of mesterolone, but not sure really since I never researched towards this topic.

Just wanted to share it.

----------


## stevey_6t9

pics?

----------


## BJJ

> pics?


End of bulking cycle.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 ed mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg ed for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg ed for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle.
On the same day, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

----------


## CanYouDigIt

Keep up the good work mate.

----------


## BJJ

Thinking if adding Tenbolone Acetate @ 75 mg eod the last 4 weeks of cycle...

Any suggestion?

----------


## BJJ

> Keep up the good work mate.


I will  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

I decided to bring up the daily injections of test susp to 90 mg and the ingestion of mesterolone up to 150 mg; while keeping oxandrolone always stable at 70 mg.

So far, I experienced no particular sides, except some tiredness in some days.

Strength is amazing, libido also and sperm quantity increased.

Last Saturday I took my blood work and next Thursday I will undergo a spermatic cytoanalysis.

----------


## tronics

interesting...keep us updated i want to know the difference of 100mg to 150mg on the mesterolone. great log btw  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

I have noticed, especially after the first injection in the morning, that I become tired.
Estrogens?

Awaiting blood work results to confirm it.
Either Arimidex and Aromasin on hand.

----------


## BJJ

Tired is not the right word but lethargic.
Also, I had fever today and could not work out. Never happened before.

From tomorrow, I will go back to 80 mg ed of test susp while keeping mesterolone at 150 mg ed.

I would try to use an AI to see if I can feel better but I also want to see my blood work numbers before acting. Though, I need to wait until next Tuesday in this case.

Do not know what to do!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## tronics

test flu possibily? anavar can make me feel lethargic also..

----------


## BJJ

> test flu possibily? anavar can make me feel lethargic also..


Could be test flu, yes.
But consider I am running a test without an ester and reached 630 mg weekly which is around 1 g of test en a week!
All of this without any AI so far but only proviron .
I am afraid my estrogens level are too high.

----------


## tronics

either could be possible... 

has this feeling started recently or from the start of the cycle?...or did it start when you added the anavar or increased a certain dosage?

----------


## BJJ

> either could be possible... 
> 
> has this feeling started recently or from the start of the cycle?...or did it start when you added the anavar or increased a certain dosage?


It developed since a couple of weeks I would say and it got worse once increased to 90 mg ed the test susp.

Also, this feeling is related to the pain of the injections.
The fact that I can barely walk when I inject my legs, takes away lots of energy from me while the days I inject my upper body part I feel better.

----------


## BJJ

Feeling better today, lots of energy, sex will (I jumped on my wife...) and mood is also OK again.
Mostly, I want to continue the cycle!

Definitely, 90 mg ed of test susp (without a proper AI) was too much for me.

Now, let's see the BW results, I am really curious.

----------


## tronics

good to hear....sounds like a little test flu, hopefully its going away and stays that way!  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

----------


## tronics

hey bjj do feel any difference with the higher dose of proviron ?

----------


## BJJ

> hey bjj do feel any difference with the higher dose of proviron?


I would say no, in fact I am going to keep 150 mg also tomorrow and then, if nothing changes, I will go back down to 100 mg ed.

----------


## tronics

> I would say no, in fact I am going to keep 150 mg also tomorrow and then, if nothing changes, I will go back down to 100 mg ed.


interesting...let us know if you feel any change..

im at 50mg/ed now of proviron ...with prop(700mg)/eq(600mg)/anavar (100mg) didnt start the anavar yet and might stick with 80mg on that..from reading your log.

i want to increase my proviron dosage to 100mg/day, but i dont want the hairloss from dht sides..thats my only concern, but is the difference worth it from 50 to 100?

thanks

----------


## BJJ

> interesting...let us know if you feel any change..
> 
> im at 50mg/ed now of proviron ...with prop(700mg)/eq(600mg)/anavar (100mg) didnt start the anavar yet and might stick with 80mg on that..from reading your log.
> 
> i want to increase my proviron dosage to 100mg/day, but i dont want the hairloss from dht sides..thats my only concern, but is the difference worth it from 50 to 100?
> 
> thanks


Yes, there is a difference between 50 and 100 mg ed.
Regarding your hairloss fear, if it did not show up at 50, hardly will at 100.
Baldness comes from chromosome X, basically from your mother.

----------


## tronics

> Yes, there is a difference between 50 and 100 mg ed.
> Regarding your hairloss fear, if it did not show up at 50, hardly will at 100.
> Baldness comes from chromosome X, basically from your mother.


i might boost it up 100mg...

prob is my whole family has hair except my moms father....  :Hmmmm:

----------


## BJJ

> i might boost it up 100mg...
> 
> prob is my whole family has hair except my moms father....


I can only wish you good luck:

_"September 29, 2006

Tough question to answer! The genetics of male pattern baldness (MPB) isn't that well understood. Which means it is hard to predict whether or not you'll pass the timing of your MPB on to your sons.

One of the things that makes MPB so hard to figure out is that it is so common. 20% of men in their 20's, 50% of men in their 50's and 90% of men in their 90's have MPB. It is almost like we should be studying why some men don't go bald!

If you aren't careful with these kinds of numbers, you can run into all sorts of problems. Imagine a study that looks at 50-year-old men and their 90-year-old fathers.

You'd have half the dads with sons who were balding just by random chance. So you might conclude that dads pass their balding patterns on to their sons.

But you might be wrong. Because balding is so common, it is the timing that matters not whether or not you are balding.

So what does the latest research show? The most recent work suggests that a big part of men's MPB comes from mom's side of the family and not dad's.

We've all heard that you can tell whether or not you'll go bald by looking at the men on your mom's side of the family. This is based on a study done in 1916! In 2005, a German group used modern genetic approaches to show that the conclusion of this study is at least partly true.

The German group looked at the DNA of 391 people including 201 men that were balding. These folks were from 95 separate families.

The researchers then compared the DNA of balding people with people not balding and looked for differences. What they found was that balding folks more often had certain differences on their X chromosome.

Changes in the AR gene on the X chromosome are associated with male pattern baldness.

As you'll probably remember, the X is one of the chromosomes that help determine if you are a boy or a girl. If you have two X's, then you are a girl. An X and a Y means that you are a boy.

And one other thing. Boys get their X chromosome only from their mothers. Dad gives boys the Y that makes them male and mom gives them the X with 1200 or so genes needed to be alive.

So the DNA changes that make MPB happen earlier come from mom and her X chromosome. Where exactly on the X chromosome are the DNA changes that lead to MPB? They are all in the androgen receptor (AR) gene.

Many of the characteristics associated with being a male happen because of the interaction of testosterone (and its derivatives) with AR. AR turns genes on or off when testosterone is around.

The fact that AR is involved in MPB makes sense in a lot of ways. Men with male pattern baldness tend to have different levels of testosterone . Also, one of the treatments for male pattern baldness is something called Propecia.

Propecia works by changing the amount and potency of testosterone. In other words, Propecia changes how a balding man's AR gene works.

Easy as pie. Men get their X chromosome from mom and certain DNA changes on the X chromosome lead to early onset MPB. If only it were this easy!

These changes are not enough by themselves to lead to baldness. We know this because there were men in the study who had these DNA changes but were not going bald. And vice versa.

What is going on is that there is probably more than one gene involved in male pattern baldness. And these other genes can come from mom and/or dad.

So an important part of balding comes from mom's side of the family because of the AR gene. These changes are not enough, though. Other unknown genes may affect whether or not DNA changes in the AR gene will cause baldness. And there may even be some sort of trigger needed from the environment.

This is why it is hard to predict whether or not you will pass your balding on to your son. What does his grandpa on his mom's side look like? If he has a full head of hair, then maybe the odds are less for your sons. Maybe."_

----------


## BJJ

Took blood work and estradiol is at 150 in a range of 20-47!!!
PRL is at 15,12 in a range of 2,64-13,13.

I will post tonight all the results.

Just took, 0.25 mg Cabergoline and 12.5 mg Exemestane.

----------


## Shadeed

> I would say no, in fact I am going to keep 150 mg also tomorrow and then, if nothing changes, I will go back down to 100 mg ed.


Hi BJJ, what changes do you expect?

----------


## BJJ

I meant to sleep deeply at night.
That did not happen last night, I did not sleep well again and sweated a lot in spite of the reduction of testosterone .

I already cut mesterolone to 100 mg ed from today.

----------


## BJJ

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

----------


## Shadeed

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185


Very Detailed, thanks...

----------


## BJJ

From tomorrow, I am going to get rid of cabergoline but keeping exemestane at 25 mg ed for around 10 days (before bed).

Since that type of AI is responsible for raising the testosterone levels , I will also reduce the daily injection of test susp to 70 mg ed.

Ten days like this and I will get a new BW to check the situation.

My target is to lower the estradiol, keep the progesterone stable and reduce the prolactin.

----------


## tronics

took your advice just upped the priviron from 50mg a day to 100mg...

just took my first a.m. dose of 50mg..ill let you know how i like the difference..

----------


## BJJ

> took your advice just upped the priviron from 50mg a day to 100mg...
> 
> just took my first a.m. dose of 50mg..ill let you know how i like the difference..


Good Luck  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## tronics

how do you think my cholesterol and liver values will change from proviron at 100mgs and anavar at 100mgs day?

im running the anavar the last 8 weeks and proviron for 12..

----------


## BJJ

> how do you think my cholesterol and liver values will change from proviron at 100mgs and anavar at 100mgs day?
> 
> im running the anavar the last 8 weeks and proviron for 12..


The var will affect your cholesterol vales for sure.
Try to eat as clean as possible and use EFAs.

Regarding your liver, I will quote you a message I wrote lastly:




> wow ALT levels are through the roof. maybe anavar is more hepatotoxic then thought?


Till, YGT and AP are within limits, the liver is fine:

GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]__________________________*27*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]________________*57*

----------


## tronics

thanks for the info... 

yeah i def eat clean and use EFAs, i also got two supplements for cholesterol, so hopefully they wont get too far out of range...

----------


## tronics

so far i like the 100mg priviron dose, its a nice increase from 50mg....

definately more hardness.

----------


## BJJ

I decided to start injecting 3 times per day to reduce the tiredness induced by the test susp after the injection. (20 mg x 3)

If I fail in this way, I will inject once per day before bed. (60 mg x 1)

----------


## corestorm

haha fat head  :Big Grin:

----------


## BJJ

> haha fat head


Interesting argumentation.
Your semantic would be interesting to know.

----------


## CageFX413^FAA

hey my fellow bjj bro lol i've done a few cycles now and haven't had to do ed injections yet my next cycle is prop and tren ed how is it going to effect my training in jiu jitsu but i also practice muay thai i have a feeling its gonna be not so fun lol :Nutkick:

----------


## BJJ

> hey my fellow bjj bro lol i've done a few cycles now and haven't had to do ed injections yet my next cycle is prop and tren ed how is it going to effect my training in jiu jitsu but i also practice muay thai i have a feeling its gonna be not so fun lol


Hardly, you will be able to fight both arts.
In my case, I almost gave up training bjj because of the pain I had in my calfs, thighs, femoral biceps and forearms.

Now, I only inject triceps, traps, lats and pects and I am fine but it was a hard path to cope with.

Be prepared to reduce your mma training, lol.

----------


## BJJ

Tomorrow, I will get rid of mesterolone for the entire day.
I just did my third injection today but, referring to the tiredness just after the test susp dose, it does not seem to be related to the quantity of the test injected.

----------


## tronics

> Tomorrow, I will get rid of mesterolone for the entire day.
> I just did my third injection today but, referring to the tiredness just after the test susp dose, it does not seem to be related to the quantity of the test injected.


do you think its anavar related? did you have the same feeling on your anavar only cycle?

----------


## BJJ

> do you think its anavar related? did you have the same feeling on your anavar only cycle?


No, absolutely not.
I had times when I felt tired but in this cycle is too strong.
I could quit it if I had not the will to figure out what the problem is.

----------


## tronics

strange...i get tired occasionally and im using priviron, but not like you are expierencing..

and u are now taking e-stane? so your estrogen is lower..has it got any better since u started with it?

----------


## BJJ

> strange...i get tired occasionally and im using priviron, but not like you are expierencing..
> 
> and u are now taking e-stane? so your estrogen is lower..*has it got any better since u started with it?*


Not much I would say. I do not think to be related to estrogens otherwise the problem would have been solved by now.

----------


## BJJ

Without mesterolone seems to be better so far.
Let's see in the following hours and tonight.

----------


## BJJ

Swollen finger problem solved.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287

----------


## tronics

you figure out what made it swell up or did it just go away? hows the tired feeling now that priviron is out 2 days now?

----------


## BJJ

> you figure out what made it swell up or did it just go away? hows the tired feeling now that priviron is out 2 days now?


I will post the weekly report in about a minute.
All the answers there.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

----------


## BJJ

Added again 50 mg of mesterolone daily and it seems to be fine again.

----------


## BJJ

*STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*__________________________Day *52*
*36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*__________*100* kg (*220* lbs)
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*____________________*13*%
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*____________________*63,3*% *-0,63%*

----------


## Shadeed

> *STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*__________________________Day *52*
> *36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
> Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*__________*100* kg (*220* lbs)
> Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*____________________*13*%
> Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*____________________*63,3*% *-0,63%*


Well Done, you've manged to drop your BF%  :Thumbs Up:  keep up the good work...

----------


## BJJ

> Well Done, you've manged to drop your BF%  keep up the good work...


Thanks, even though I do not want to grow anymore because I felt too heavy while rolling.
100 Kg is enough for me.

----------


## BJJ

Starting from today exemestane @ 25 mg eod and bumping oxandrolone to 80 mg ed.

----------


## Jumbo18

> Yes, I used nothing but Mesterolone so far.
> I started @ 75 mg ed now up to 125 mg ed and noticed that 100 is the base, at least for me.


Do you find you are more comfortable using mesterlone as an ai rather than arimidex ? I don't like the negative impact on lipids and igf-1 with arimidex; how does mesterlone compare on regards to that and maintaining e2 levels, any rebound?

----------


## BJJ

> Do you find you are more comfortable using mesterlone as an ai rather than arimidex? I don't like the negative impact on lipids and igf-1 with arimidex; how does mesterlone compare on regards to that and maintaining e2 levels, any rebound?


Look at my blood work to have the proper answer.
In any case, I use exemestane instead of anastrozole.

My cycle was a heavy one since I reached almost 1g per week of a long ester test (compared to what I injected, 90 mg ed of test susp).
So, mestrolone can be of help but cannot stop the aromatazing process.
Since a couple of weeks I use aromasin and I am fine with it.
Once in a while I combine also cabergoline since my PRL was too high.

----------


## Jumbo18

Why did your prolactin come high I didn't see any 19nors in this log?

----------


## BJJ

> Why did your prolactin come high I didn't see any 19nors in this log?


PRL can increase in condition of overtraining, that is why a cross check with cortisol and ACTH gives a good view of the overall situation.

Also, a severe raise in estrogens (due to aromatization) can produce a raise in prolactin.

----------


## Jumbo18

that makes sense now... after reading your log about high PRL i squeezed my nipples and tiny drop of liquid came out...yikes... I do NOT like arimidex estrogen rebound. It's a true thing thats for sure. Nice log BJJ, I enjoyed learning a lot from you. I wondered though since I will be experimenting with test suspension end of this year, did you sleep well with it? how many injects a day did u need, and was the pain tolerable or you got used to it?

----------


## BJJ

> should i be worried.. i'm squeezing my nipples and a drop of liquid is coming out?


1. If this is true, what cycle are you currently running?

2. If it is not, remember this is not the lounge and this is a serious thread.

----------


## Jumbo18

I edited my previous post, and with all honesty I am not joking... I only ran 400mg test/e a week but after getting blood tests I was very sensitive to aromatization. at 400mg test/e a week but e2 levels were 222pmol/L without an AI. After squeezing it was a very minimal amount of liquid but noticable ( just yesterday randomly after reading a post someone mentioned to you about estrogen raising prolactin levels). However I got blood tests 3.5 weeks ago and prolactin came out normal, but I experiemented with doses up to 0.75mgEOD with arimidex after that then felt horrible probably due to low e2 and started tapering now until i'm immediately off.

----------


## BJJ

> that makes sense now... after reading your log about high PRL i squeezed my nipples and tiny drop of liquid came out...yikes... I do NOT like arimidex estrogen rebound. It's a true thing thats for sure. Nice log BJJ, I enjoyed learning a lot from you.  I wondered though since I will be experimenting with test suspension end of this year, did you sleep well with it? *yes but I had to inject in the middle of the afternoon, not later.* how many injects a day did u need, and was the pain tolerable or you got used to it? *I did mostly 2 pins a day but I tried even 3 injections a day. the pain was fine but I am done with my legs, I could barely walk even after several weeks of injections.*





> I edited my previous post, and with all honesty I am not joking... I only ran 400mg test/e a week but after getting blood tests I was very sensitive to aromatization. at 400mg test/e a week but e2 levels were 222pmol/L without an AI. After squeezing it was a very minimal amount of liquid but noticable ( just yesterday randomly after reading a post someone mentioned to you about estrogen raising prolactin levels). However I got blood tests 3.5 weeks ago and prolactin came out normal, but I experiemented with doses up to 0.75mgEOD with arimidex after that then felt horrible probably due to low e2 and started tapering now until i'm immediately off.


*There are people more expert than me in this forum to help you. I can only tell you that testosterone suspension is esterless so it is the strongest testosterone compound you can get. Your diet must be almost perfect if you do not want to add fat and water, not to mention your genetics to it. Considering you had so many issues with only 400 mg of test en per week, without knowing your stats and diet, I would suggest you to stay away from susp and figure out how to run a profitable cycle with a longer ester first.*

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

From today, going to taper test susp to 50 mg ed trying only 1 injection per day during lunch time.

----------


## thisbmine

STATS:___________________________________Day 21_________________________Day 35__________________________Day 52
36 Years Old, 187 cm (6'2" ft)

----------


## BJJ

^^^

Does that make sense?

----------


## tronics

lmao....no it doesnt...i was looking at it for a min trying to figure out whats hes trying to do??

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 57*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.484
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (20 mg), Diazepam (2.5 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 58*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 3.137
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 59*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.141
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼") - R Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 60*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.316
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 61*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 62*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.247
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Trap (23g 1¼")

*Day 63*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.192
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.287
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.568

Total Injections: 117
Trapezius: 11
Deltoids: 27
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 20
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 14
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4

9TH WEEK NOTES
On day 61, I decided to taper testosterone suspension to 50 mg ed, for a weekly total of 350 mg. Also, I bumped again mesterolone to 100 mg ed, for a weekly total of 700 mg.

----------


## BJJ

Finally, today I received the HGH I was awaiting from week 7!

Actually, I am on week 10 just from today and this is my last week before PCT.

Thinking about extending the cycle to one more week or maybe two, in order to get a little boost from the test susp while still on cycle.

Any suggestions?
So far no sides, no shrinkage and my hair (head) are growing more than normal.

----------


## tronics

i would run it the extra 2 weeks...alot of people dont like the amount of pinning, but its possible you can get more results..

----------


## BJJ

> i would run it the extra 2 weeks...alot of people dont like the amount of pinning, but its possible you can get more results..


Yep, I think I will go for it.

After all, I am running now 350 mg test susp which is more or less equivalent to 500 mg of test en and 12 weeks cycle of a long ester can be easily done.

----------


## BJJ

Also, one injection per day only, gives me more bloating so from tomorrow back to 2 pins. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

First HGH injection this morning went fine, the only problem I thought it was 5 am while instead I woke up at 2:30 am.
A bit too early to pin somatropin.

I woke up with headache which is still there.

----------


## amateur88

wow bjj! Massive respect to you for this thread! You are the man!

----------


## BJJ

> wow bjj! Massive respect to you for this thread! You are the man!


 :Wink/Grin: 

By the way, headache is gone.

----------


## amateur88

good good!  :Smilie:  luckily i dont have many sides atm on my current cycle. just a lil itchy nipple issue! thats under control now though  :Smilie:  I havent been about for a while on here, good to see you keeping up the good work  :Smilie:

----------


## nilrac

DAMN, BJJ's threads are so comprehensive... kudos to you!

----------


## BJJ

> DAMN, BJJ's threads are so comprehensive... kudos to you!


... :Wink/Grin: ...

----------


## BJJ

The following noticed after 8 iu of hgh injected in three days:

1. Strength increase.
2. Better sleep and awakening with much more energy and a feeling of well being.
3. Endurance increase.
4. In spite of the Kcalories increase during these days, I noticed a lipolysis in the site of the injections.
5. Increased size of scrotum and left testicle.
6. Faster hairs growing.

----------


## FranciscoG

> The following noticed after 6 iu of hgh injected in three days:
> 
> 1. Strength increase.
> 2. Better sleep and awakening with much more energy and a feeling of well being.
> 3. Endurance increase.
> 4. In spite of the Kcalories increase during these days, I noticed a lipolysis in the site of the injections.
> 5. Increased size of scrotum and *left testicle*.


Is the right one not increasing?

----------


## BJJ

> Is the right one not increasing?


^^^
My bad, 8 iu injected and not 6.

Anyway, the right one also changed its volume but not so much to be reported.

----------


## Bertuzzi

Nice log BJJ.... I don't know how today is the first day I have seen this... I must have had blinders on. 

Anyways... I just realized how much I have learned over the last 7 months of being on this site. When I first joined I looked at your Anavar only cycle log and could barely understand any of it. Now reading through this I understand so much more with what is going on.... granted reading your posts still makes me feel unintelligent because A lot of it is still and probably will always be out of my understanding.

Keep up the good work, I love your threads and I know most of the guys do as well.... we appreciate all the info and hard work.

----------


## BJJ

> Nice log BJJ.... I don't know how today is the first day I have seen this... I must have had blinders on. 
> 
> Anyways... I just realized how much I have learned over the last 7 months of being on this site. When I first joined I looked at your Anavar only cycle log and could barely understand any of it. Now reading through this I understand so much more with what is going on.... granted reading your posts still makes me feel unintelligent because A lot of it is still and probably will always be out of my understanding.
> 
> Keep up the good work, I love your threads and I know most of the guys do as well.... we appreciate all the info and hard work.


Thank you for the kind words.

----------


## BJJ

As per your experience guys, what would be the best time to inject somatropin excluding the early morning?

----------


## BJJ

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=431697

----------


## D7M

> As per your experience guys, what would be the best time to inject somatropin excluding the early morning?


why excluding morning?

----------


## BJJ

> why excluding morning?


Because I have to stand up at 5 to inject and then go to sleep again till 7.
This awakening time does not help me to fall asleep again till around 6.
Maybe, I just need to get accustomed to...

but was wondering if I might experience another day time as well.

Thank you for your reply.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## D7M

early afternoon and pwo are other options. 

I wake up and take my GH. 

I pre-load it the night before, wake up shoot it quick, and I'm back to sleep in 5 min.

----------


## BJJ

> early afternoon and pwo are other options. 
> 
> I wake up and take my GH. 
> 
> I pre-load it the night before, wake up shoot it quick, and I'm back to sleep in 5 min.


grates ago  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 57*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.484
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (20 mg), Diazepam (2.5 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 58*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 3.137
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 59*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.141
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼") - R Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 60*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.316
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 61*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 62*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.247
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Trap (23g 1¼")

*Day 63*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.192
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.287

9TH WEEK NOTES
On day 61, I decided to taper testosterone suspension to 50 mg ed, for a weekly total of 350 mg. Also, I bumped again mesterolone to 100 mg ed, for a weekly total of 700 mg.

*Day 64*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 65*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.917
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Headache, Burst of heat, Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 66*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.363
Training: Rest
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 67*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.565
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 68*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.594
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face bloating, Headache
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 69*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.864
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝") - L Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 70*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.707
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Back pump (left)
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg) Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 116 SYS (mmHg), 41 DIA (mmHg), 81 BPM [morning]

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.573
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.570

Total Injections: 137
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 34
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 25
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 14
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 6
Ribs:
Oblique:

10TH WEEK NOTES
On day 65, I lowered the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 70 mg, for a weekly total of 490 mg. Furthermore, I started somatropin at 2.5 iu daily. Also, I decided to start injecting again twice per day the testosterone suspension because I felt a little more bloated with only one pin.
On day 66, I started to feel tired again so I lowered the daily intake of mesterolone to 75 mg, for a weekly total of 525 mg.
Somatropin is definitely working even on such a low dose. I wish I could have started it from week 1.

----------


## BJJ

Yesterday, I practise brazilian jiu-jitsu for the first time after having started somatropin injections.

I noticed a stamina increase, probably due to the RBCs increase.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 57*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.484
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (20 mg), Diazepam (2.5 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 58*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 3.137
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 59*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.141
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼") - R Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 60*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.316
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 61*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 62*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.247
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Trap (23g 1¼")

*Day 63*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.192
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.287
Total Injections So Far: 117

9TH WEEK NOTES
On day 61, I decided to taper testosterone suspension to 50 mg ed, for a weekly total of 350 mg. Also, I bumped again mesterolone to 100 mg ed, for a weekly total of 700 mg.

*Day 64*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 65*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.917
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Headache, Burst of heat, Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 66*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.363
Training: Rest
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 67*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.565
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 68*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.594
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face bloating, Headache
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 69*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.864
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝") - L Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 70*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.707
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Back pump (left)
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg) Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 116 SYS (mmHg), 41 DIA (mmHg), 81 BPM [morning]

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.573
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.570
Total Injections So Far: 137

10TH WEEK NOTES
On day 65, I lowered the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 70 mg, for a weekly total of 490 mg. Furthermore, I started somatropin at 2.5 iu daily. Also, I decided to start injecting again twice per day the testosterone suspension because I felt a little more bloated with only one pin.
On day 66, I started to feel tired again so I lowered the daily intake of mesterolone to 75 mg, for a weekly total of 525 mg.
Somatropin is definitely working even on such a low dose. I wish I could have started it from week 1.

*Day 71*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.816
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 72*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.481
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 73*
50 mg test susp / 5.2 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 2.756
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 74*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.990
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face and hands swelling
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 75*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼")

*Day 76*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.446
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (600 mcg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 77*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 40 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.003
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.070
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.523

Total Injections: 171
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 7
Ribs: 2
Oblique: 2

11TH WEEK NOTES
On day 72, I swapped the brand of testosterone suspension.
On day 73, I started the 5on/2off protocol related to somatropin. So, in order not to waste what left into the vial I injected the remaining liquid all in once (5.2 iu). I woke up with a bad mood and did not feel any energy increase like the days before.
On day 77, I decided to stop the cycle since the brand of testosterone suspension I am using forces me to inject with a 22g needle and since I do not pin my legs anymore neither I can keep injecting into my glutes (I cannot sit), the best thing I can do is to go on PCT and get rid of the 12th week.

----------


## BJJ

*STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*__________________________Day *52*__________________________Day *78*
*36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*__________*100* kg (*220* lbs)__________________*101,4* kg (*223* lbs) *+8,1%*
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*____________________*13*%_____________________________*12,5*% *-3,84%*
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*____________________*63,3*% *-0,63%*____________________*64,2*% *+0,78%*

----------


## BJJ

*Strength (8 reps):*____________________________________________Day *78*
Squat (legs) *120* kg (*264* lbs)________________________________________*150* kg (*330* lbs) *+25%*
Dead Lift (legs) *90* kg (*198* lbs)_______________________________________*120* kg (*264* lbs) *+33%*
One Arm Dumbbell Row (back) *40* kg (*88* lbs)____________________________*50* kg (*110* lbs) *+25%*
Bench Press with Dumbbells (chest) *36* kg (*79* lbs) each__________________*44* kg (*97* lbs) *+22%*
Military Press with Dumbbells (shoulders) *30* kg (*66* lbs) each______________*36* kg (*79* lbs) *+20%*
Dumbbells Curls (biceps - seated) *28* kg (*61* lbs) each____________________*32* kg (*70* lbs) *+14%*
Dumbbells Curls (triceps - lying down) *22* kg (*48* lbs) each________________*26* kg (*57* lbs) *+18%*
Strength Acquisition: *22%* estimate

----------


## tronics

great results bro! and great log as well....u should post before and afters,..

----------


## BJJ

If I recover from this high fever which is forcing me not to train I hope I will not lose too much weight.
Strangely, I started to feel bad after 24 hours without test and so upon ingestion clomid and nolva.
In any case, 100 mg clomid and 40 mg nolva all together in once cause me to have severe bursts of heat and headache.
Definitely, I need to split them separately during the day.

----------


## tronics

if you got to split them take clomid before bed and nolva early..

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 57*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.484
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (20 mg), Diazepam (2.5 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 58*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 3.137
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 59*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.141
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼") - R Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 60*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.316
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 61*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 62*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.247
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Trap (23g 1¼")

*Day 63*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.192
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.287
Total Injections So Far: 117

9TH WEEK NOTES
On day 61, I decided to taper testosterone suspension to 50 mg ed, for a weekly total of 350 mg. Also, I bumped again mesterolone to 100 mg ed, for a weekly total of 700 mg.

*Day 64*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 65*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.917
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Headache, Burst of heat, Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 66*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.363
Training: Rest
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 67*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.565
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 68*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.594
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face bloating, Headache
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 69*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.864
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝") - L Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 70*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.707
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Back pump (left)
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg) Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 116 SYS (mmHg), 41 DIA (mmHg), 81 BPM [morning]

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.573
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.570
Total Injections So Far: 137

10TH WEEK NOTES
On day 65, I lowered the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 70 mg, for a weekly total of 490 mg. Furthermore, I started somatropin at 2.5 iu daily. Also, I decided to start injecting again twice per day the testosterone suspension because I felt a little more bloated with only one pin.
On day 66, I started to feel tired again so I lowered the daily intake of mesterolone to 75 mg, for a weekly total of 525 mg.
Somatropin is definitely working even on such a low dose. I wish I could have started it from week 1.

*Day 71*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.816
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 72*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.481
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 73*
50 mg test susp / 5.2 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 2.756
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 74*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.990
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face and hands swelling
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 75*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼")

*Day 76*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.446
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (600 mcg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 77*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 40 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.003
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.070
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.523

Total Injections: 171
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 7
Ribs: 2
Oblique: 2

11TH WEEK NOTES
On day 72, I swapped the brand of testosterone suspension.
On day 73, I started the 5on/2off protocol related to somatropin. So, in order not to waste what left into the vial I injected the remaining liquid all in once (5.2 iu). I woke up with a bad mood and did not feel any energy increase like the days before.
On day 77, I decided to stop the cycle since the brand of testosterone suspension I am using forces me to inject with a 22g needle and since I do not pin my legs anymore neither I can keep injecting into my glutes (I cannot sit), the best thing I can do is to go on PCT and get rid of the 12th week.

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

Total Injections: 177
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 11
Ribs: 2
Oblique: 4

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

----------


## BJJ

> if you got to split them take clomid before bed and nolva early..


Thanks  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

I decided to run 5 weeks PCT with the last one only with tamoxifen citrate @ 20 mg ed.

----------


## tronics

hows pct so far? any weight loss/strength loss?

----------


## BJJ

> hows pct so far? any weight loss/strength loss?


I lost 1 kg mostly due to the fever issue.
Strength is the same.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 1*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.327
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Stomachache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Delt (22g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 60 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 2*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.374
Training: Legs
Sides: Diarrhoea, Light headache, Tummy ache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (16 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (22g 1¼")

*Day 3*
50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Tummy ache, Flatulence, Light headache
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: None

*Day 4*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.296
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 5*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.106
Training: Legs
Sides: Headache, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 6*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.301
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1¼")

*Day 7*
60 mg test prop / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.691
Training: Chest
Sides: Flatulence, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.156

1ST WEEK NOTES
After a tough beginning where I experienced severe diarrhoea, my organism seems to have accepted the oil dissolved with the testosterone propionate , ethyl oleate (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=422987).
Regarding strength, I did not notice any important improvement so far.
Starting from week 2 till week 8, I will inject 500 mg weekly of boldenone undecylenate (250x2), to experiment with the stamina effect and to avoid tendons injury since I am also practising Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.

*Day 8*
70 mg test prop / 250 mg eq / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.665
Training: Cardio 30', Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Trap (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM [morning]

*Day 9*
70 mg test prop / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.705
Training: Rest
Sides: Light headache, Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 10*
60 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.493
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Light bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tricep (25g ⅝") - L Delt (23g 1")

*Day 11*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.591
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Bicep (25g ⅝") - R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Calf (23g 1¼")

*Day 12*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.406
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Calf (23g 1¼") - R Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 13*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Anal burning
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: L Forearm (25g ⅝") - L Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 14*
70 mg test susp / 250 mg eq / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.402
Training: Legs
Sides: Anal burning, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (6 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu)
Injection Site: R Pect (23g 1¼") - R Trap (23g 1") - L Pect (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.651

2ND WEEK NOTES
On day 8, I increased the daily intake of testosterone propionate up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 9, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 75 mg for a total of 525 mg weekly.
On day 10, I swapped the testosterone propionate for the suspension.
On day 11, I increased the daily intake of testosterone suspension up to 70 mg for a total of 490 mg weekly.
On day 12, strength finally showed up. I think it came a little late because of the diarrhoea problems I had to cope with, which still come and go.

*Day 15*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.672
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 123 SYS (mmHg), 52 DIA (mmHg), 68 BPM [morning]

*Day 16*
70 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.695
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: R Lat (23g 1") - L Lat (23g 1¼")

*Day 17*
80 mg test susp / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 4.670
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Bicep (25g ⅝") - L Bicep (25g ⅝")

*Day 18*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.648
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Thigh (23g 1") - R Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 19*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.777
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

*Day 20*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.966
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼") - R Chest (23g 1¼")

*Day 21*
80 mg test susp / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Glute (22g 1¼") - R Glute (22g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.944
Total Injections So Far: 34

3RD WEEK NOTES
On day 17, I increased the daily quantity of testosterone suspension up to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
On day 18, I got rid of boldenone undecylenate since the arachis oil was also causing the persistent diarrhoea I had since the beginning of this cycle. Also, I increased the daily intake of mesterolone up to 100 mg, for a weekly total of 700 mg.
Finally, it seems I can concentrate on my diet.
Once I raised the mesterolone up to 100 mg ed, I felt more lean and vascularized.

*Day 22*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.442
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 119 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM [morning]

*Day 23*
80 mg test susp / 60 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.073
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Loss of appetite
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (90 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Calf (25g ⅝")

*Day 24*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 4.031
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Loss of appetite, Severe pulsating pain on my calf injection sites, which prevented me from walking
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Calf (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 25*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Light fever, Face and hands swelling, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (4 g)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g 1") - R Trap (25g 1")

*Day 26*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.715
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Loss of appetite, Calfs pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")

*Day 27*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.898
Training: Rest
Sides: Loss of appetite, Face swelling
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 28*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Fexofenadine Hydrochloride (180 mg)
Injection Site: L Fem Bicep (23g 1") - R Fem Bicep (23g 1")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 4.009
Total Injections So Far: 48

4TH WEEK NOTES
Randomly this week, after injecting testosterone suspension I felt a burst of heat.
I am definitely growing.

*Day 29*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.572
Training: Back
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteine (2,7 g), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 128 SYS (mmHg), 56 DIA (mmHg), 67 BPM [morning]

*Day 30*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.345
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 31*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 32*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.015
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Cough, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ephedrine (90 mg), Neomycin (50000 iu), Budesonide (2 mg), N-acetyl-L-cysteine (600 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝")

*Day 33*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.351
Training: Cardio 30'
Sides: Cough
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (100000 iu), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 34*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.927
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1") - R Lat (23g 1")

*Day 35*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 4.055
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.823
Total Injections So Far: 62

5TH WEEK NOTES
Since a few days a noticed a little shrinkage of my right testicle during the evening hours. Then, the morning after its size goes back to normal. With these occurences, I think I will not use HCG .

*Day 36*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.543
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1") - R Pect (23g 1")
Blood Pressure: 131 SYS (mmHg), 51 DIA (mmHg), 76 BPM [evening]

*Day 37*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.346
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (120 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 38*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.609
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")
Blood Work, Blood Pressure & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...85#post5157185

*Day 39*
80 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.701
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1") - L Thigh (23g 1")

*Day 40*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes
Kcal: 3.960
Training: Chest, Abs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (23g 1") - R Trap (23g 1")

*Day 41*
90 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.515
Training: Nil
Sides: Light fever, Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 42*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 150 mg mes
Kcal: 3.492
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.595
Total Injections So Far: 76

6TH WEEK NOTES
I noticed that ten hours of continuous sleep are necessary to wake up full of energy and well rested.
At day 40, I increased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 90 mg, for a total of 630 mg weekly.
At day 41, I increased the daily ingestion of mesterolone to 150 mg, for a total of 1.050 mg weekly.
At day 42, I decreased the daily dose of testosterone suspension to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
At day 42, I increased the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 80 mg, for a total of 560 mg weekly.
Regarding sides, nothing to report so far except lethargy and light fever when pinned 90 mg of testosterone suspension.
Also, dosing mesterolone more than 100 mg ed, seems not to bring any improvements.

*Day 43*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 12.5 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.687
Training: Rest
Sides: Light fever, Thigh pain
Additional Drugs: Ketoprofen Foam (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 105 SYS (mmHg), 42 DIA (mmHg), 73 BPM [evening]

*Day 44*
80 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.50 mg cab
Kcal: 2.861
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 45*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.177
Training: Rest
Sides: Tiredness, Swollen finger (middle, right hand)
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")

*Day 46*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.668
Training: Rest
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 47*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 125 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.875
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Swollen finger (middle, right hand), Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 48*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa
Kcal: 3.373
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - L Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 49*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.439
Training: Chest, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (20 mg)
Injection Site: L Lat (23g 1¼") - R Lat (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.440
Total Injections So Far: 92

7TH WEEK NOTES
At day 43, I decreased the daily dose of mesterolone to 100 mg, for a total of 700 mg weekly. Also, I started taking either cabergoline and exemestane to reduce the high amount of estrogens accumulated so far in this cycle.
At day 45, I got rid of cabergoline but kept exemestane at 25 mg ed for about ten days (before bed). Also, I reduced the daily injection of testosterone suspension to 60 mg, for a total of 420 mg weekly (due to the androgenic affinity of exemestane). Furthermore, I reduced the daily intake of oxandrolone to 70 mg.
At day 45, I started to ingest either oxandrolone and mesterolone at breakfast and lunch since I have problems to sleep at night, whereas I keep the ingestion of exemestane before bed.
At day 46, I started taking exemestane in the morning at breakfast before the testosterone suspension injection.
At day 47, I found a monograph explaining my finger problem was due to exemestane (http://www.paginesanitarie.com/skfar...riv%2025mg.htm). Also, I decided to start pinning 3 times per day to see if I notice any difference.
At day 48, I got rid of mesterolone to see if it has something to do with the lethargy problem after the injection. In fact, I felt better during the entire day and slept deeply the following night.
At day 49, my swollen finger problem solved by itself (http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=428287). Also, I added again mesterolone at 50 mg ed to see if I can cope with that amount.
I got rid of my legs as injection spots, too much pain to cope with in the following days.
I decided to stop growing. 100 Kg is more than enough and noticed that above that weigth I have problems to perform Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Diet will be changed accordingly.

*Day 50*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 2.781
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Flatulence
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (50000 iu), Loperamide (6 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 115 SYS (mmHg), 50 DIA (mmHg), 70 BPM [evening]

*Day 51*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.167
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 52*
60 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 50 mg mes
Kcal: 3.181
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 53*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 50 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.130
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 54*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.339
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 55*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.25 mg cab
Kcal: 3.411
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (23g 1¼") - L Glute (23g 1¼")

*Day 56*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.467
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.210
Total Injections So Far: 106

8TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 57*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.484
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (20 mg), Diazepam (2.5 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 58*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 3.137
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg)
Injection Site: L Pect (23g 1¼") - R Pect (23g 1¼")

*Day 59*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.141
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼") - R Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 60*
60 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.316
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 61*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.498
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (23g 1¼")

*Day 62*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.247
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: R Trap (23g 1¼")

*Day 63*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.192
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Theophylline Hydrated (396 mg), Ephedrine Hydrochloride (96 mg), Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Chest (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.287
Total Injections So Far: 117

9TH WEEK NOTES
On day 61, I decided to taper testosterone suspension to 50 mg ed, for a weekly total of 350 mg. Also, I bumped again mesterolone to 100 mg ed, for a weekly total of 700 mg.

*Day 64*
50 mg test susp / 80 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.001
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Vardenafil (10 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 65*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 100 mg mes
Kcal: 3.917
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Headache, Burst of heat, Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 66*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.363
Training: Rest
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 67*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.565
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Face bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 68*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe
Kcal: 3.594
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face bloating, Headache
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 69*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.864
Training: Legs
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Trap (25g ⅝") - R Trap (25g ⅝") - L Tricep (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 70*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.707
Training: Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Back pump (left)
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 116 SYS (mmHg), 41 DIA (mmHg), 81 BPM [morning]

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.573
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.570
Total Injections So Far: 137

10TH WEEK NOTES
On day 65, I lowered the daily ingestion of oxandrolone to 70 mg, for a weekly total of 490 mg. Furthermore, I started somatropin at 2.5 iu daily. Also, I decided to start injecting again twice per day the testosterone suspension because I felt a little more bloated with only one pin.
On day 66, I started to feel tired again so I lowered the daily intake of mesterolone to 75 mg, for a weekly total of 525 mg.
Somatropin is definitely working even on such a low dose. I wish I could have started it from week 1.

*Day 71*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.816
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Ketoprofen foam (2 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 72*
50 mg test susp / 2.5 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.481
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Tricep (25g ⅝") - R Tricep (25g ⅝") - Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 73*
50 mg test susp / 5.2 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes / 25 mg exe / 0.5 mg cab
Kcal: 2.756
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 74*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 2.990
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Face and hands swelling
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: L Delt (25g ⅝") - R Delt (25g ⅝")

*Day 75*
50 mg test susp / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼")

*Day 76*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 70 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.446
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (600 mcg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 77*
50 mg test susp / 2.6 iu hgh / 40 mg oxa / 75 mg mes
Kcal: 3.003
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: R Glute (22g 1¼") - L Glute (22g 1¼") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.070
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.523

Total Injections: 171
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 7
Ribs: 2
Oblique: 2

11TH WEEK NOTES
On day 72, I swapped the brand of testosterone suspension.
On day 73, I started the 5on/2off protocol related to somatropin. So, in order not to waste what left into the vial I injected the remaining liquid all in once (5.2 iu). I woke up with a bad mood and did not feel any energy increase like the days before.
On day 77, I decided to stop the cycle since the brand of testosterone suspension I am using forces me to inject with a 22g needle and since I do not pin my legs anymore neither I can keep injecting into my glutes (I cannot sit), the best thing I can do is to go on PCT and get rid of the 12th week.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (25g ⅝")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

Total Injections: 183
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 13
Ribs: 4
Oblique: 6

PCT Stats
Day 7: 99,8 Kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21:
Day 28:
Day 35:

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

----------


## BJJ

Definitely, there is a difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed.
Still, no particular sides.

----------


## BJJ

After my last blood work results, which I will repeat next week, I decided to modify my PCT as follow:

Week *12-15 Clomiphene Citrate* (Clomid) [HG] *100/100/100/50 mg ed* (ttl 2450 mg) (Breakfast/Dinner)
Week *12-16 Tamoxifen Citrate* (Nolvadex ) [HG] *40/20/30/30/20 mg ed* (ttl 980 mg) (Breakfast/Dinner)

Also, from today I will start ingesting T4 @ 50 mcg ed.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

----------


## awesome1

This is the greatest cycle log of all time.

----------


## BJJ

> This is the greatest cycle log of all time.


Troppo buono...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

A bit worried about my testosterone level after 12 days of PCT, today (day 16) I took another blood work to validate the previous one or to figure out an improvement:

. LH
. FSH
. Test TTL
. Test Free
. SHBG
. DHT
. PRL

----------


## louiscypher

> Oh can you put the eq in sterile water possibly? 
> 
> And when you put down your height like 6'13 it sound like your saying six feet thirteen inches.


Or seven foot one. Lol

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (25g ⅝")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (25g ⅝")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (25g ⅝") - Umbilical (25g ⅝")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (25g ⅝")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.467

Total Injections: 191
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 17
Ribs: 4
Oblique: 10

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28:
Day 35:

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

----------


## BJJ

I am recovering, even though, in spite of the aggressive PCT I am running, it seems to take longer than expected.
I am glad, anyway, my LH is back in the normal range raising as well as testosterone ttl.

I will start today in the last 2 weeks of PCT, HCG @ 500 iu eod.
Let's see if I can improve my recovery.
Perhaps I should go with ed injections @ 500 iu. Any ideas?


*BLOOD, URINE, FAECES & SPERM ANALYSES:*
__________________________________________________ _________________Day *38*_______________Day *89 p12*__________Day *93 p16*__________Day *101 p24*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,08* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5]______________________________________*4,65*_________________*5,33*____________________________________*?*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,6* mila/mmc [4 - 9]__________________________________________*14,4*_________________*7,5*_____________________________________*?*
- NE: *4,2* / *55,9* % [2 - 6 / 37 - 80]
- LY: *2,5* / *35* % [0,6 - 36 / 10 - 50]
- MO: *0,7* / *8,7* % [0 - 0,9 / 0 - 12]
- EO: *0,3* / *2,5* % [0 - 7 / 0 - 7]
- BA: *0* / *0,6* % [0 - 0,2 / 0 - 2,5]
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,1* gr/dl [14 - 18]___________________________________________*13,2*_________________*13,7*____________________________________*?*
HEMATOCRIT: *44,2* % [42 - 52]_____________________________________________*39,8*_________________*41,5*____________________________________*?*
MCV: *87* femtol [82 - 98]__________________________________________________*85,6*_________________*77,9*____________________________________*?*
MCH: *29,7* picogr. [27 - 31]________________________________________________*28,4*_________________*25,7*____________________________________*?*
MCHC: *34,2* gr/dl [32 - 36]_________________________________________________*33,2*_________________*33*_____________________________________*?*
RDW: *13,7* % [11,6 - 16]__________________________________________________ _____________________*16,2*____________________________________*?*
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *65,7* % [37 -80]________________________________________*76,4*_________________*43,2*____________________________________*?*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *2,8* % [0,0 - 7]_________________________________________*0,5*__________________*1,6*_____________________________________*?*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *0,9* % [0,0 - 2,5]_________________________________________*0,8*__________________*0,3*_____________________________________*?*
LYMPHOCYTES: *23,4* % [10 - 50]____________________________________________*16*__________________*48*______________________________________*?*
MONOCYTES: *7,2* % [0,0 - 12]______________________________________________*6,3*__________________*6,9*_____________________________________*?*
PLATELETS: *150000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]_________________________________*362000*______________*270000*__________________________________*?*
PCT: *0,13* % [0,1 - 1]
MPV: *7,5* fl [5 - 10]
PDW: *17,5* % [12 - 18]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLYCEMIA (basal): *91* mg/dl [70 - 110]__________________________________________________ _________*92*______________________________________*?*

QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,7* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *71* % [70-130]
INR: *1,2*
APTT: *28* s
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *11* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *27* ng/ml [10 - 46]

AZOTEMIA: *62* mg/dl [15-40]______________________________________________*46*____________________*73*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]__________________________________________*1,2*___________________*1,1*
HYPERURICEMIA: *6* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2]

CHOLESTEROL TTL: *156* mg/dl [140 - 220]___________________________________*142*___________________*173*
CHOLESTEROL VLDL: *35* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LDL: *103* mg/dl [< 150]_______________________________________*130*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *35* mg/dl [> 40]_________________________________________*12*___________________*22*
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,5* [till 5]________________________________________________*11,8*__________________*7,9*
APO A1: *190* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APO B: *79* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APO: *0,41* [0,35 - 1]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *90* mg/dl [< 150]

GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]___________________________________________*27*___________________*39*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]_________________________________*57*___________________*79*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2-1]__________________________________________________ ____________________________________*1,16*
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,25* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]__________________________________________________ __________________________*0,33*
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,67* mg/dl [till 0,7]__________________________________________________ ____________________________*0,83*
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *26* u/ltr [15 - 37]__________________________________*63*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *62* u/ltr [30 - 65]__________________________________*104*
FERRITIN: *125* ng/ml [24 - 336]

LIPASE: *324* u/ltr [114 - 284]______________________________________________*234*__________________*218*
AMYLASE: *69* u/ltr [25 - 115]______________________________________________*66*___________________*75*

LDH: *170* u/ltr [100 - 190]
CPK MB: *230* u/ltr [35 - 232]
CK NAK: *160* u/l [till 167]
PROTIDES TTL: *7,5* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]
ALBUMIN: *60* % [51 - 63,3]
ALFA 1: *3* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2: *10* % [9,5 - 14]
BETA: *11* % [10-14,5]
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20]
A/G RATIO: *1,45* [1,0 - 1,7]

PSA: *0,6* ng/ml [till 4]__________________________________________________ ___*1,23*________________*0,61*
PSA FREE: *0,23*
PSA FREE/TTL: *0,38* [>0,15]
PAP: *1,3* ng/ml [till 3,5]__________________________________________________ _*1,5*

IGG: *1455* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IGA: *309* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IGD: *55* u/ml [till 100]
IGM: *101* mg/dl [48 - 312]
IGE (prist): *39,07* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV-Ab (1+2): *0,15 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HCV-Ab: *0,12 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HBS-Ag: *0,35 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HAV-Ab (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-Ab (IgM): *0,07 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
TAS: *111* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ESR: *6* mm/h [till 15]
LYSOZYME: *9* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ACE: *10* mcg/l [6 - 12]

RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *630* mcg/l [300-650]
VITAMIN E: *15,6* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,1* mg/ml [0,5-1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *697* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *42* ng/ml [10-45]
VITAMIN H: *85* ng/ml [70-100]
VITAMIN K: *25* mcg/ml [15-30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5-0,8]

SODIUM: *143* meq/l [136 - 145]
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9,4* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *2,1* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,8* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *147* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *101* mcg/dl [80 - 125]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *111* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28-125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78 – 1,89]
INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]__________________________________________________ _____________*3,55*____________________________________*?*
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40-130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]_________________________________________*12,45*______________*19,89*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]_________________________________________________*3,95*________________*4,03*____________________________________*?*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________ _*1,62*_______________*1,4*______________________________________*?*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
HTG: *9,65* ng/ml [0,0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]_____________________________________________*2,48*________________*2,66*____________________________________*?*
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*_____________________________________*0,72*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*_____________________________________*2,58*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*_____________________________________*300*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*_________________*0,48*_________________*1,61*________________*?*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*____________________________________*5,9*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*_________________________________________*24,8*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*_________________*27*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*________________*0,62*_________________*1*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 424]_______________________________________________*159*__________________*238*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ____________________*11,1*____________________________________*?*

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ ____________________*straw-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]__________________________________________________ __________________*lightly opalescent*
PH REACTION: *5,7* [5 - 6,5]__________________________________________________ ___________________*5*
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1021* [1015 - 1028]__________________________________________________ _________*1017*
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ___________________*traces*
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0,0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _____________*none*
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _________________*none*
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _________*none*
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*
NITRITE: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _______________________*none*

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *homogeneous* [homogeneous]
CONSISTENCY: *poltacea[/COLOR]* [poltacea]
COLOUR:* brown* [brown]
ODOUR: *sui generis* [sui generis]
MUCUS: *absent* [absent]
BLOOD: *absent* [absent]
PH REACTION: *7*
PARASITOLOGICAL: *negative* [negative]
SALMONELLA: *negative* [negative]
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative* [negative]
GIARDIASIS: *negative* [negative]

*SPERM*
VOLUME: *2,9* ml [>= 2]__________________________________________________ __*1,8*_________________*3,1*
PH: *7,9* [7,2-8]__________________________________________________ ________*8,6*_________________*8,2*
APPEARANCE: *own*__________________________________________________ _____*own*_________________*own*
VISCOSITY: *within limits* [within limits]______________________________________*increased +++*_______*increased +*
FLUIDIFICATION 45': *physiologic* [physiologic]________________________________*irregular*_____________*physiologic*
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *90.000.000* /ml [>= 20.000.000]______________*58.000.000*__________*3.400.000*
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *249.900.000* [>= 40.000.000]______________*104.400.000*_________*10.540.000*
2ND HOUR MOTILITY: *59* % [>= 50 %]_______________________________________*40*__________________*30*
TYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *36* % [>= 35 %]______________________*24*__________________*26*
ATYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *70* %______________________________*76*__________________*74*
IMMATURE MORPHOLOGIC: *200.000*_________________________________________*220.000*_____________*200.000*
LEUCOCYTE: *300.000* /ml [<= 1.000.000]____________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
ERYTHROCYTE: *absent* [absent/rare]________________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
GERMINAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]________________________________________*rare*_________________*rare*
EPITHELIAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*rare*_________________*absent*
SPERMAGGLUTINATION ZONES: *rare* [absent/rare]_____________________________*rare*________________*absent*

----------


## BJJ

I just finished injection HCG .
Yesterday, I used 500 iu while today 1000 iu.
I did not expect it to hurt so much, to burn actually.

Is this normal?

----------


## BJJ

I am getting ripped toward 10% bf and in spite of my weight loss I kept all of my strength.
So, I presume also my LBM, thanks to the HGH, remained unvaried.  :7up:

----------


## BJJ

Tomorrow I am going to change brand of HGH, from green tops to yellow ones, bumping the dose from 4 iu to 10 iu ed (5x2).

I want to feel some sides!!!

----------


## chriswhat

I see that you had your blood drawn on day 89 when you injected 3iu HGH. How log before the test did you inject the HGH? I am asking because I had my growth hormone , serum tested about 45 minutes after injecting 100 mcg each of modified grf 1-29 and ghrp-6. Levels came back at 14.6, reference range 0.0-6.0. You are the first person that I have seen get growth levels tested instead of igf1 levels, so I am very interested in the details.

----------


## BJJ

> I see that you had your blood drawn on day 89 when you injected 3iu HGH. How log before the test did you inject the HGH? I am asking because I had my growth hormone, serum tested about 45 minutes after injecting 100 mcg each of modified grf 1-29 and ghrp-6. Levels came back at 14.6, reference range 0.0-6.0. You are the first person that I have seen get growth levels tested instead of igf1 levels, so I am very interested in the details.


I took the blood work @ 07:30 am and injected the somatropin @ 5:30 am, so two hours before.

I did that on purpose to see if the hgh I had was real, in spite of the pregnancy test was negative.

Also, I had the hgh tested, as well as IGF-1, because I requested it myself.

----------


## BJJ

> @ Day 65 I started to inject hgh, 2.5 iu ed.
> Today is day 104 since I started my cycle, I am running my PCT, I started to inject 10 iu ed and since a few weeks I was already injecting 4 iu ed.
> I changed three different brands of somatropin, I always used a pregnancy test (negative) and my blood work shows my somatotropin levels to be higher they should be.
> Also, at the end of my cycle my fat mass was around 12,5%, now I am around 10%.
> I kept all of my strength, and when I say all I mean all, so I presume my LBM is still the same so I just lost some fat and the related water.
> 
> OK then, why AM I NOT FEELING ANY SIDES?
> 
> PS
> I inject @ 5:30 am and then eat around 8:30 am and the second shot is 1 hour after lunch, around 3 or 3:30 pm.





> So ive been having a chat today with a good friend, he's been running hgh now for six months and he was telling me this...
> 
> When he started at 4ius ed he would inject all 4ius after waking in the morning, about half an hour before his breakfast. He did this for 4 weeks and claimed to suffer no sides, infact he began to question his hgh and source. 
> 
> He was then advised to inject his gh several hours earlier which he did, and sure enough within a few days the sides started, hands turning numb and bloat.. He is currently on 10ius ed, he sets his alarm for 2am injects 5ius goes back to sleep then wakes again and injects the remaining 5ius at 6am. I can vouch that his gains after 6 months are very good, although he is running aas along side....
> 
> So this leads me to believe that eating to soon after injecting can in some way effect the gh, in a bad way. And that once im injecting twice daily would it not be better to inject in the same way as him as apposed to early morning and then pwo?? Im thinking that the pwo injection could be effected by food which is needed pwo especially carbs....
> 
> Any thoughts on this matter?????





> I like your injection times they are perfect.
> 
> Well not everyone experiences CTS so I wouldnt worry about that, I really would of expected some kind of sides at 10iu though! 
> 
> Is your sodium intake low?
> 
> Its good that you have bloods done to confirm elivated levels, peace of mind is nice when HGH is involved!





> There are ALOT of different conclusions you could jump to from this information as to what is affecting the results from his GH i.e.
> 1) Proximity of injections to food (as you say)
> 2) Time of injection - does GH work better as we sleep?
> 3) Proximity of injections to each other - does injecting again soon after yield better results?
> 
> The trouble is not only that all of the above are possible explanations but also you are making one MASSIVE supposition - that sides necessarily equal effectiveness.





> Yeah and finding studies on this is almost impossible, there seem to be 100's of different views and answers when it comes to timing.....
> 
> The only studies i can find have been carried out on those that have stopped producing gh naturally, and for these of course its recommended to administer at night before bed...
> 
> There are pro bber's that recommend am and early afternoon while others go for bed time. Some say split your dose in 2/4 and others saying take all in one go... 
> 
> Im now under the impression that its going to be a case of find what works best for me....





> Yes it is, I eat very clean and the only sodium I get is from the whole foods.
> I await this week a new blood work where I checked either cortisol and hgh, as well as other values.
> Again, I took the BW @ 7:30 am and I shot 5 iu @ 5:30.
> 
> If, even this BW shows my levels are elevated, then I am using somatropin for sure with this brand too.
> 
> But a question comes natural:
> could it be I am injecting 192aa instead of 191aa? and this 1 too many could lead to experience no sides at all?





> I doubt it, not much 192aa around these days.
> 
> How long have you been on this brand of hgh? The body takes time to build up antibodies and therefore before this happens you would still get the sides, one sign that it could be 192 aa though is if you get red welts at the injection site? Does this happen?





> I am injecting this brand since two weeks and no I never got any red welts just sometimes I feel inside my skin, in the fat layer, like a little ball after the injection. Anyway, it happens only sometimes and in a few hours it goes away.





> Try injecting IM for a couple of days and see if you get sides then.





> Nice idea, I did not think about that before,
> I will give it a try...
> 
> Actually, I could try also intravenously and see the difference, if any.





> This morning I followed what reported by 007.
> So, I injected @ 2 am, then @ 5:45 am and ate breakast @ 9 am.
> Result: no changes.





> Yeah my friend that followed that protocol said it took a few days before he felt the sides...
> 
> I spent a few hours yesterday reading studies and other opinions from other web sites and im siding with the idea of early am and early pm..
> 
> It is strange how we need to feel those sides before we believe our gh is real....


.....

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.467

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

*Day 99*
*Day 22 pct*
hgh iu 12 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / ana mg 0.25
Kcal: 3.013
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Bloating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½") - Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 100*
*Day 23 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 50 / hcg iu 1000
Kcal: 3.286
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Headache, Sweating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (4,05 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 101*
*Day 24 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.450
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 102*
*Day 25 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 103*
*Day 26 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.319
Training: Shoulders, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 104*
*Day 27 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.414
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 105*
*Day 28 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.091
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.254
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.453

Total Injections: 206
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 20
Ribs: 6
Oblique: 20

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28: 95,0 Kg - 11,0 % - 63,8 %
Day 35:

15TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

Either FT4 and FT3 are going down in spite of 50 mcg ed of T4 ingested.
TSH instead, almost doubled.
Insulin and glycemia are fine.

Any comments appreciated.



*BLOOD, URINE, FAECES & SPERM ANALYSES:*
__________________________________________________ _________________Day *38*_______________Day *89 p12*__________Day *93 p16*__________Day *101 p24*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,08* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5]______________________________________*4,65*_________________*5,33*____________________________________*5,08*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,6* mila/mmc [4 - 9]__________________________________________*14,4*_________________*7,5*_____________________________________*9,3*
- NE: *4,2* / *55,9* % [2 - 6 / 37 - 80]
- LY: *2,5* / *35* % [0,6 - 36 / 10 - 50]
- MO: *0,7* / *8,7* % [0 - 0,9 / 0 - 12]
- EO: *0,3* / *2,5* % [0 - 7 / 0 - 7]
- BA: *0* / *0,6* % [0 - 0,2 / 0 - 2,5]
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,1* gr/dl [14 - 18]___________________________________________*13,2*_________________*13,7*____________________________________*13,1*
HEMATOCRIT: *44,2* % [42 - 52]_____________________________________________*39,8*_________________*41,5*____________________________________*39,8*
MCV: *87* femtol [82 - 98]__________________________________________________*85,6*_________________*77,9*____________________________________*78,3*
MCH: *29,7* picogr. [27 - 31]________________________________________________*28,4*_________________*25,7*____________________________________*25,8*
MCHC: *34,2* gr/dl [32 - 36]_________________________________________________*33,2*_________________*33*_____________________________________*32,9*
RDW: *13,7* % [11,6 - 16]__________________________________________________ _____________________*16,2*
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *65,7* % [37 -80]________________________________________*76,4*_________________*43,2*____________________________________*51,7*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *2,8* % [0,0 - 7]_________________________________________*0,5*__________________*1,6*_____________________________________*1,3*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *0,9* % [0,0 - 2,5]_________________________________________*0,8*__________________*0,3*_____________________________________*1*
LYMPHOCYTES: *23,4* % [10 - 50]____________________________________________*16*__________________*48*______________________________________*36,5*
MONOCYTES: *7,2* % [0,0 - 12]______________________________________________*6,3*__________________*6,9*_____________________________________*9,5*
PLATELETS: *150000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]_________________________________*362000*______________*270000*__________________________________*148000*
PCT: *0,13* % [0,1 - 1]
MPV: *7,5* fl [5 - 10]
PDW: *17,5* % [12 - 18]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLYCEMIA (basal): *91* mg/dl [70 - 110]__________________________________________________ _________*92*______________________________________*83*

QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,7* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *71* % [70-130]
INR: *1,2*
APTT: *28* s
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *11* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *27* ng/ml [10 - 46]

AZOTEMIA: *62* mg/dl [15-40]______________________________________________*46*____________________*73*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]__________________________________________*1,2*___________________*1,1*
HYPERURICEMIA: *6* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2]

CHOLESTEROL TTL: *156* mg/dl [140 - 220]___________________________________*142*___________________*173*
CHOLESTEROL VLDL: *35* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LDL: *103* mg/dl [< 150]_______________________________________*130*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *35* mg/dl [> 40]_________________________________________*12*___________________*22*
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,5* [till 5]________________________________________________*11,8*__________________*7,9*
APO A1: *190* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APO B: *79* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APO: *0,41* [0,35 - 1]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *90* mg/dl [< 150]

GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]___________________________________________*27*___________________*39*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]_________________________________*57*___________________*79*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2-1]__________________________________________________ ____________________________________*1,16*
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,25* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]__________________________________________________ __________________________*0,33*
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,67* mg/dl [till 0,7]__________________________________________________ ____________________________*0,83*
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *26* u/ltr [15 - 37]__________________________________*63*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *62* u/ltr [30 - 65]__________________________________*104*
FERRITIN: *125* ng/ml [24 - 336]

LIPASE: *324* u/ltr [114 - 284]______________________________________________*234*__________________*218*
AMYLASE: *69* u/ltr [25 - 115]______________________________________________*66*___________________*75*

LDH: *170* u/ltr [100 - 190]
CPK MB: *230* u/ltr [35 - 232]
CK NAK: *160* u/l [till 167]
PROTIDES TTL: *7,5* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]
ALBUMIN: *60* % [51 - 63,3]
ALFA 1: *3* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2: *10* % [9,5 - 14]
BETA: *11* % [10-14,5]
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20]
A/G RATIO: *1,45* [1,0 - 1,7]

PSA: *0,6* ng/ml [till 4]__________________________________________________ ___*1,23*________________*0,61*
PSA FREE: *0,23*
PSA FREE/TTL: *0,38* [>0,15]
PAP: *1,3* ng/ml [till 3,5]__________________________________________________ _*1,5*

IGG: *1455* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IGA: *309* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IGD: *55* u/ml [till 100]
IGM: *101* mg/dl [48 - 312]
IGE (prist): *39,07* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV-Ab (1+2): *0,15 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HCV-Ab: *0,12 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HBS-Ag: *0,35 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HAV-Ab (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-Ab (IgM): *0,07 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
TAS: *111* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ESR: *6* mm/h [till 15]
LYSOZYME: *9* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ACE: *10* mcg/l [6 - 12]

RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *630* mcg/l [300-650]
VITAMIN E: *15,6* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,1* mg/ml [0,5-1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *697* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *42* ng/ml [10-45]
VITAMIN H: *85* ng/ml [70-100]
VITAMIN K: *25* mcg/ml [15-30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5-0,8]

SODIUM: *143* meq/l [136 - 145]
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9,4* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *2,1* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,8* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *147* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *101* mcg/dl [80 - 125]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *111* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28-125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78  1,89]
INSULIN: *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]__________________________________________________ _____________*3,55*____________________________________*2,08*
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40-130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]_________________________________________*12,45*______________*19,89*___________________________________*17,4*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]_________________________________________________*3,95*________________*4,03*____________________________________*2,83*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________ _*1,62*_______________*1,4*_____________________________________*1,33*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
HTG: *9,65* ng/ml [0,0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]_____________________________________________*2,48*________________*2,66*____________________________________*4,37*
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*_____________________________________*0,72*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*_____________________________________*2,58*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*_____________________________________*300*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*_________________*0,48*_________________*1,61*________________*4,84*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*____________________________________*5,9*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*_________________________________________*24,8*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*_________________*27*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*________________*0,62*_________________*1*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 424]_______________________________________________*159*__________________*238*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ____________________*11,1*____________________________________*10,5*

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ ____________________*straw-coloured* 
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]__________________________________________________ __________________*lightly opalescent*
PH REACTION: *5,7* [5 - 6,5]__________________________________________________ ___________________*5*
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1021* [1015 - 1028]__________________________________________________ _________*1017*
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ___________________*traces*
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0,0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _____________*none*
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _________________*none*
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0,0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _________*none*
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*
NITRITE: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _______________________*none*

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *homogeneous* [homogeneous]
CONSISTENCY: *poltacea[/COLOR]* [poltacea]
COLOUR:* brown* [brown]
ODOUR: *sui generis* [sui generis]
MUCUS: *absent* [absent]
BLOOD: *absent* [absent]
PH REACTION: *7*
PARASITOLOGICAL: *negative* [negative]
SALMONELLA: *negative* [negative]
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative* [negative]
GIARDIASIS: *negative* [negative]

*SPERM*
VOLUME: *2,9* ml [>= 2]__________________________________________________ __*1,8*_________________*3,1*
PH: *7,9* [7,2-8]__________________________________________________ ________*8,6*_________________*8,2*
APPEARANCE: *own*__________________________________________________ _____*own*_________________*own*
VISCOSITY: *within limits* [within limits]______________________________________*increased +++*_______*increased +*
FLUIDIFICATION 45': *physiologic* [physiologic]________________________________*irregular*_____________*physiologic*
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *90.000.000* /ml [>= 20.000.000]______________*58.000.000*__________*3.400.000*
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *249.900.000* [>= 40.000.000]______________*104.400.000*_________*10.540.000*
2ND HOUR MOTILITY: *59* % [>= 50 %]_______________________________________*40*__________________*30*
TYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *36* % [>= 35 %]______________________*24*__________________*26*
ATYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *70* %______________________________*76*__________________*74*
IMMATURE MORPHOLOGIC: *200.000*_________________________________________*220.000*_____________*200.000*
LEUCOCYTE: *300.000* /ml [<= 1.000.000]____________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
ERYTHROCYTE: *absent* [absent/rare]________________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
GERMINAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]________________________________________*rare*_________________*rare*
EPITHELIAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*rare*_________________*absent*
SPERMAGGLUTINATION ZONES: *rare* [absent/rare]_____________________________*rare*________________*absent*

----------


## BJJ

Tomorrow I will try letrozole @ 1.25 mg instead of exemestane @ 12.5 mg.

----------


## BJJ

This are the values I am going to check tomorrow morning @ 7:30 having my first pin of HGH @ 5:30.

. RDW
. AZOTEMIA
. CHOLESTEROL TTL
. CHOLESTEROL HDL
. GAMMA YGT
. TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST
. TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT
. LIPASE
. AMYLASE
. SODIUM
. IRON
. ZINC
. GLUCAGON
. FSH
. LH
. TESTOSTERONE TTL
. TESTOSTERONE FREE
. SHBG
. ESTRADIOL
. PRL
. IGF-1
. HGH

----------


## BJJ

Decided to run 1 more week of Tamoxifen Citrate @ 20 mg ed, for a total of 6 weeks.
After that, I will start the GSH protocol @ 600 mg ed for 2 more weeks.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.467

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

*Day 99*
*Day 22 pct*
hgh iu 12 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / ana mg 0.25
Kcal: 3.013
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Bloating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½") - Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 100*
*Day 23 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 50 / hcg iu 1000
Kcal: 3.286
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Headache, Sweating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (4,05 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 101*
*Day 24 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.450
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 102*
*Day 25 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 103*
*Day 26 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.319
Training: Shoulders, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 104*
*Day 27 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.414
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 105*
*Day 28 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.091
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.254
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.453

15TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 106*
*Day 29 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500
Kcal: 3.004
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 107*
*Day 30 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / let mg 1.25
Kcal: 3.153
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 108*
*Day 31 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.152
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 109*
*Day 32 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.071
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 110*
*Day 33 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 111*
*Day 34 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 112*
*Day 35 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.118
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.432

Total Injections: 223
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 29
Ribs: 6
Oblique: 28

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28: 95,0 Kg - 11,0 % - 63,8 %
Day 35: 95,0 kG - 10,5 % - 63,7 %
Day 42:

16TH WEEK NOTES
HCG was useful in recovering my testosterone level within the normal range.
I shall surely use it in my next cycle from the beginning.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.467

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

*Day 99*
*Day 22 pct*
hgh iu 12 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / ana mg 0.25
Kcal: 3.013
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Bloating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½") - Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 100*
*Day 23 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 50 / hcg iu 1000
Kcal: 3.286
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Headache, Sweating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (4,05 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 101*
*Day 24 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.450
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 102*
*Day 25 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 103*
*Day 26 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.319
Training: Shoulders, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 104*
*Day 27 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.414
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 105*
*Day 28 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.091
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.254
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.453

15TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 106*
*Day 29 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500
Kcal: 3.004
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 107*
*Day 30 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / let mg 1.25
Kcal: 3.153
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 108*
*Day 31 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.152
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 109*
*Day 32 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.071
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 110*
*Day 33 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 111*
*Day 34 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 112*
*Day 35 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.118
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.432

16TH WEEK NOTES
HCG was useful in recovering my testosterone level within the normal range.
I shall surely use it in my next cycle from the beginning.

*Day 113*
*Day 36 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 114*
*Day 37 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 115*
*Day 38 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 116*
*Day 39 pct*
hgh iu 24 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 117*
*Day 40 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 118*
*Day 41 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 119*
*Day 42 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.150
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.415

Total Injections: 247
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 40
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 8
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 40
Ribs: 11
Oblique: 36

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kg - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28: 95,0 Kg - 11,0 % - 63,8 %
Day 35: 95,0 kg - 10,5 % - 63,7 %
Day 42: 95,0 kg - 10,3 % - 63,7 %
Day 49:
Day 56:

17TH WEEK NOTES
Somatropin is showing its effects.

----------


## TheCamel

I'd like to know why you decided to run a test susp cycle in a first place.
I mean it's the first time I see such a cycle.
200 Injections, lol!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'd like to know why you decided to run a test susp cycle in a first place.
> I mean it's the first time I see such a cycle.
> 200 Injections, lol!


Well since you're new to the board... Thats just how BJJ does shit.... he's not scared.... he's fuken extreme.... maybe even a little crazy.... in a good way  :Big Grin: 

Crazy fuken Italian.... Thanks for the log it was very informative an thorough... as always!

----------


## TheCamel

> Well since you're new to the board... Thats just how BJJ does shit.... he's not scared.... he's fuken extreme.... maybe even a little crazy.... in a good way 
> 
> Crazy fuken Italian.... Thanks for the log it was very informative an thorough... as always!


Ahhhh ok thanks for the inside...

----------


## BJJ

> Well since you're new to the board... Thats just how BJJ does shit.... he's not scared.... he's fuken extreme.... maybe even a little crazy.... in a good way 
> 
> Crazy fuken Italian.... Thanks for the log it was very informative an thorough... as always!


My pleasure  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

Last week of PCT pics:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437541

----------


## BJJ

Today I start the GSH protocol which I will continue for the following 2 weeks @ 600 mg IM daily injections.

----------


## BJJ

May Glutathione interfere with Somatropin?

I started yesterday my GSH protocol which consits in 600 mg ed for the following 2 weeks, IM injections.

Of course, I inject hours away from HGH and I know the half life of Glutathione is about minutes, not even hours.

So, there should be no problem but was wondering if some of you knows anything deeper than that and/or have a personal experience with GSH.

----------


## BJJ

IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 424]_____________*238*________________________________*461*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]_______________*11,1*______________*10,5*______________*22,2*

*Before Cycle*
.................................................. ........*EuroHormones*
.................................................. .....................................*Generic Green*
.................................................. .................................................. .............*Generic Yellow*

Injection time: 05:30 am (all three types)
Days on the same drug before testing: 7 (all three types)
Blood work time: 08:00 am (all three types)
Amount injected: 4 iu (eurohormones/green tops) - 5 iu (yellow tops)
Injection site: umbilical (eurohormones) - oblique (green/yellow tops)
Injection type: sub-q (all three types)

----------


## amostofi1999

ur topics rock man thanks

----------


## BJJ

The pleasure is all mine...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

Injected today 9 iu all in once and other 8 iu during the day (2 shots) of the HGH I am using, Hyge_tropin.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.467

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

*Day 99*
*Day 22 pct*
hgh iu 12 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / ana mg 0.25
Kcal: 3.013
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Bloating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½") - Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 100*
*Day 23 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 50 / hcg iu 1000
Kcal: 3.286
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Headache, Sweating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (4,05 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 101*
*Day 24 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.450
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 102*
*Day 25 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 103*
*Day 26 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.319
Training: Shoulders, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 104*
*Day 27 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.414
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 105*
*Day 28 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.091
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.254
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.453

15TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 106*
*Day 29 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500
Kcal: 3.004
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 107*
*Day 30 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / let mg 1.25
Kcal: 3.153
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 108*
*Day 31 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.152
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 109*
*Day 32 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.071
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 110*
*Day 33 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 111*
*Day 34 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 112*
*Day 35 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.118
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.432

16TH WEEK NOTES
HCG was useful in recovering my testosterone level within the normal range.
I shall surely use it in my next cycle from the beginning.

*Day 113*
*Day 36 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 114*
*Day 37 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 115*
*Day 38 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 116*
*Day 39 pct*
hgh iu 24 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 117*
*Day 40 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 118*
*Day 41 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 119*
*Day 42 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.150
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.415

17TH WEEK NOTES
Somatropin is showing its effects.

*Day 120*
*Day 43 pct*
hgh iu 16 / t4 mcg 150 / fur mg 50
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 121*
*Day 44 pct*
hgh iu 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 122*
*Day 45 pct*
hgh iu 8 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 123*
*Day 46 pct*
gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.872
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 110 SYS (mmHg), 54 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM

*Day 124*
*Day 47 pct*
hgh iu 8 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.084
Training: Chest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 125*
*Day 48 pct*
hgh iu 17 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.846
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 126*
*Day 49 pct*
hgh iu 12 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating, Ankles bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Thigh (23g 1¼") - R Thigh (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 2.914
Cycle Average Kcalories Intake: 3.387

Total Injections: 268
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 44
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 11
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 44
Ribs: 12
Oblique: 45

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28: 95,0 Kg - 11,0 % - 63,8 %
Day 35: 95,0 kG - 10,5 % - 63,7 %
Day 42: 95,0 kG - 10,3 % - 63,7 %
Day 49: 96,5 Kg - 10,1 % - 63,1 %
Day 56:

18TH WEEK NOTES
On day 120 I tried for the first time ever the effects of furosemide.

----------


## BJJ

Injected today for the first time ever, 1200 mg of GSH.

----------


## BJJ

From today on for several weeks back to 8 iu ed.

----------


## BJJ

Tomorrow I am going to stack Triiodothyronine with Thyroxine, so:

rHGH: 8 iu
T4: 150 mcg
T3: 25 mcg

Let's see the results.

----------


## BJJ

Still awaiting for blood work, from tomorrow I will reduce the T4 ingestion to 100 mcg ed along with T3 @ 25 mcg ed.

----------


## BJJ

From tomorrow I will start ingesting Mesterolone @ 100 mg daily to stack with rHGH.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 78*
*Day 1 pct*
hgh iu 3.3 / mes mg 50 / exe mg 25 / clo mg 150 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.328
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg), Budesonide (400 mcg), Procaine (ml ?), Phenazone (ml ?)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 118 SYS (mmHg), 39 DIA (mmHg), 64 BPM

*Day 79*
*Day 2 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.368
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea, Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Diazepam (15 mg), Ottatropina Metilbromuro (40 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 80*
*Day 3 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.092
Training: Rest
Sides: Fever, Headache, Tiredness, Night sweatiness
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (3 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 81*
*Day 4 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.251
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (2 g), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 82*
*Day 5 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.233
Training: Rest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 83*
*Day 6 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 2.851
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (600 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 84*
*Day 7 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40
Kcal: 3.502
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Ciprofloxacin (1 g), Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (1 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.232
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.499

12TH WEEK NOTES
The first week of PCT has been hard to cope with since I had a high and continuous fever which lasted almost three days.

*Day 85*
*Day 8 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.379
Training: Chest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis, Acne
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg), Ciprofloxacin (1 g)

*Day 86*
*Day 9 pct*
hgh iu 4.2 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.556
Training: Triceps
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 87*
*Day 10 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.171
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 88*
*Day 11 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 3.278
Training: Rest
Sides: Acne
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 89*
*Day 12 pct*
hgh iu 3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.271
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...30#post5217230

*Day 90*
*Day 13 pct*
hgh iu 3.1 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.451
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (800 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (120 mg), Cetirizine (5 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 91*
*Day 14 pct*
hgh iu 5.3 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 20
Kcal: 3.504
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (1000 mcg), Pseudoephedrine Hydrochloride (240 mg), Cetirizine (10 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.372
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.489

13TH WEEK NOTES
This second week of PCT was fine, just in the last two days I had a new allergic rhinitis and I was forced to start taking again either budesonide and cetirizine.
Since I started to use budesonide again, I experienced a loss of libido.

*Day 92*
*Day 15 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 40 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.337
Training: Rest
Sides: Allergic Rhinitis
Additional Drugs: Budesonide (400 mcg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 93*
*Day 16 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.615
Training: Chest
Sides: Headache
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 94*
*Day 17 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.670
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 95*
*Day 18 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 100 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 96*
*Day 19 pct*
clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil

*Day 97*
*Day 20 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Loperamide (8 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 98*
*Day 21 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 100 / tam mg 30 / t4 50 mcg
Kcal: 3.639
Training: Legs
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Paracetamol (1 g), Nimesulide (100 mg), Carbocisteina sale di lisina (1,35 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Pressure: 122 SYS (mmHg), 57 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.180
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.467

14TH WEEK NOTES
The difference between 2 iu or 4 iu ed of somatropin is substantial.
In spite of the usual Kcalories intake, not even training so often since in PCT, I am definitely losing fat.
In this third week I experienced a loss of libido while in the first two it was the opposite.

*Day 99*
*Day 22 pct*
hgh iu 12 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / ana mg 0.25
Kcal: 3.013
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Bloating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Ribs (26g ½") - Ribs (26g ½")

*Day 100*
*Day 23 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 50 / hcg iu 1000
Kcal: 3.286
Training: Biceps & Triceps, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Headache, Sweating
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (4,05 g), Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½")

*Day 101*
*Day 24 pct*
hgh iu 4 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.450
Training: Rest
Sides: Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 102*
*Day 25 pct*
hgh iu 8 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Carbocisteina sale di lisina (2,7 g)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 103*
*Day 26 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.319
Training: Shoulders, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Mepivacaina Chloride (200 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 104*
*Day 27 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 50
Kcal: 3.414
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 105*
*Day 28 pct*
hgh iu 10 / clo mg 50 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / exe mg 25
Kcal: 3.091
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (26g ½") - Umbilical (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.254
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.453

15TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

*Day 106*
*Day 29 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500
Kcal: 3.004
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (26g ½")

*Day 107*
*Day 30 pct*
hgh iu 10 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100 / hcg iu 500 / let mg 1.25
Kcal: 3.153
Training: Back, Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nimesulide (100 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 108*
*Day 31 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.152
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 109*
*Day 32 pct*
hgh iu 15 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.071
Training: Biceps & Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 110*
*Day 33 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 111*
*Day 34 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 112*
*Day 35 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.118
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.432

16TH WEEK NOTES
HCG was useful in recovering my testosterone level within the normal range.
I shall surely use it in my next cycle from the beginning.

*Day 113*
*Day 36 pct*
hgh iu 8 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 114*
*Day 37 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 115*
*Day 38 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 116*
*Day 39 pct*
hgh iu 24 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

*Day 117*
*Day 40 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 30 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 118*
*Day 41 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 119*
*Day 42 pct*
hgh iu 16 / tam mg 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (26g ½") - Oblique (26g ½") - Ribs (27g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.150
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.415

17TH WEEK NOTES
Somatropin is showing its effects.

*Day 120*
*Day 43 pct*
hgh iu 16 / t4 mcg 150 / fur mg 50
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 121*
*Day 44 pct*
hgh iu 20 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.150
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 122*
*Day 45 pct*
hgh iu 8 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 123*
*Day 46 pct*
gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.872
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Thigh (23g 1¼")
Blood Pressure: 110 SYS (mmHg), 54 DIA (mmHg), 74 BPM

*Day 124*
*Day 47 pct*
hgh iu 8 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.084
Training: Chest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 125*
*Day 48 pct*
hgh iu 17 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.846
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 126*
*Day 49 pct*
hgh iu 12 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.300
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating, Ankles bloating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Ribs (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Thigh (23g 1¼") - R Thigh (23g 1¼")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 2.914
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.387

18TH WEEK NOTES
On day 120 I tried for the first time ever the effects of furosemide.

*Day 127*
*Day 50 pct*
hgh iu 9 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.036
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Tadalafil (20 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 128*
*Day 51 pct*
hgh iu 19 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 200
Kcal: 3.070
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating, Diarrhoea
Additional Drugs: Neomycin (75000 iu), Loperamide (12 mg)
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼") - R Delt (23g 1¼")
Blood Work & Spermatic Cytoanalysis: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=434351

*Day 129*
*Day 52 pct*
gsh mg 1200 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.321
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: R Tight (23g 1¼") - R Tight (23g 1¼") - L Tight (23g 1¼") - L Tight (23g 1¼")

*Day 130*
*Day 53 pct*
hgh iu 8 / gsh mg 600 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.945
Training: Cardio 20'
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½") - R Delt (23g 1¼") - L Delt (23g 1¼")

*Day 131*
*Day 54 pct*
hgh iu 8 / t4 mcg 150 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 3.205
Training: Chest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 132*
*Day 55 pct*
hgh iu 8 / t4 mcg 150 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 3.308
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Umbilical (27g ½")

*Day 133*
*Day 56 pct*
t4 mcg 100 / t3 mcg 25 / exe mg 25 / cab mg 0.5
Kcal: 2.832
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 3.102
Cycle Average KCalories Intake: 3.372

Total Injections: 291
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 51
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 2
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 15
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 51
Ribs: 12
Oblique: 50

PCT Stats
Day 07: 99,8 kg - 12,6 % - 64,1 %
Day 14: 97,5 kG - 12,3 % - 64,3 %
Day 21: 97,7 kg - 12,0 % - 64,3 %
Day 28: 95,0 Kg - 11,0 % - 63,8 %
Day 35: 95,0 kG - 10,5 % - 63,7 %
Day 42: 95,0 kG - 10,3 % - 63,7 %
Day 49: 96,5 Kg - 10,1 % - 63,1 %
Day 56: 96,0 Kg - 10,0 % - 63,5 %

19TH WEEK NOTES
I am experiencing bloating either in my ankles and in my hands.
I am experiencing pain either in my elbows, knees and sole feet.
Sweating manifest itself especially at night.
Cycle Over.

----------


## BJJ

Yesterday i got my first BW and my estradiol reached 97 pg/ml (20 - 47) while PRL 10,32 ng/ml (2,64 - 13,13).

So, I thought it was due to the estrogen rebound since my PCT is now over and not taking nolva anymore.

But, how do I know if it is not also due to some other drugs included into the vial of rHGH?

For example, my ankles since a few weeks already were really swollen. Yesterday, after having looked at the BW, I decided to take either 25 mg of Exemestane as well as 0.5 mg of Cabergoline. This morning, my ankles are normal for the first time, no water anymore, I can see all the veins again.

I thought a diuretic could have caused this, like furosemide, if due to water retention from rHGH.
The point is I did not take a diuretic but an AI. So?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## BJJ

*rHGH BRANDS QUALITY BLOOD CHECK*

IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_____________*238*________________________________*461*__________________*520* (after 40' via IM: *521*)
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0,0 - 10]_______________*11,1*______________*10,5*______________*22,2*_________________*25,7* (after 40' via IM: *36,3*)

.................................................. ........*EuroHormones*
.................................................. .....................................*Generic Green*
.................................................. .................................................. .............*HardCoreGrowth*
.................................................. .................................................. ................................................*Hyge.tropin*

*Notes:*
Injection time: 5:30 am (euroh./green/hardc.g.), 6 am (hyge.)
Days on the same drug before testing: 7 (all four types)
Blood work time: 8:00 am (all four types)
Amount injected: 4 iu (euroh./green) - 5 iu (hardc.g./hyge.)
Injection site: umbilical (euroh.) - oblique (green/hardc.g./hyge.)
Injection type: sub-q (all four types)

----------


## BJJ

Feeling I am losing LBM since I started T3.
So, from tomorrow only T4 even because my latest blood work, taken before commencing the T3 ingestion, showed I had more than enough T3 converted.

----------


## BJJ

I am getting tired again while using mesterolone, unfortunately.
Tomorrow, I will lower the dose to 75 mg ed taking it at breakfast, lunch and dinner (25 mg each).

----------


## BJJ

In spite the use of proviron with rHGH was giving me some nice results, I decided to quit and save what I have left for my next cycle.

----------


## BJJ

From today I will try to ingest T4 before bed again, hoping to be able to fall asleep.

----------


## BJJ

Tried Somatrope for the first time but saw no much of a difference compared to Hyge.tropin, except for a strong burning feeling on the injection spot.

Awaiting wife's blood work results on that drug.
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437865

----------


## BJJ

Since a couple of days I started to ingest T4 before bed again and finally I was able to sleep.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 134*
hgh iu 8 / mes mg 100 / t4 mcg 100 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 2.898
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Ephedrine (144 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 135*
hgh iu 8 / mes mg 100 / t4 mcg 100 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 2.360
Training: Rest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 136*
hgh iu 8 / mes mg 100
Kcal: 3.077
Training: Chest
Sides: Sweating
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 137*
hgh iu 8 / mes mg 100 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 2.841
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 138*
hgh iu 10 / mes mg 100 / t4 mcg 100 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 3.148
Training: Shoulders
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 139*
hgh iu 9 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.200
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 140*
hgh iu 12 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 2.800
Training: Biceps & Triceps
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½") - L Forearm (27g ½")
Blood Pressure: 107 SYS (mmHg), 47 DIA (mmHg), 75 BPM

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 2.905

Total Injections: 306
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 51
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 3
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 15
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 54
Ribs: 12
Oblique: 61

20TH WEEK NOTES
The sweating was due from the use of T4 and not by rHGH as I thought.
On day 139, I decided to get rid of Mesterolone and save what left for my next cycle.
I did confirm that more than 50 mg all in once makes me feel tired. So, in my next cycle, either I split in three daily ingestions or I take it all before bed. Considering its half life, the first option would be more appropriate.

----------


## BJJ

Unfortunately, I do not sleep well at night, I thought I could deal with the T4 but I was wrong.

From tomorrow, I will try again in the early morning with the 6 am shot.

----------


## the big 1

BJJ - do you find that t4 is less 'catabolic' to muscle tissue than T3 ?

i know T4 converts to T3 anyway, and that you using some other things to keep you anabolic , but would you rate T4 over T3 ?

----------


## BJJ

> BJJ - do you find that t4 is less 'catabolic' to muscle tissue than T3 ?
> 
> i know T4 converts to T3 anyway, and that you using some other things to keep you anabolic, but would you rate T4 over T3 ?


Yes absolutely, T4 over T3.
Take a look at my latest blood work, you may notice T3, in spite I was only using T4, went close to the high range value.
The conversion is the deal, especially if on rHGH.

----------


## the big 1

> Yes absolutely, T4 over T3.
> Take a look at my latest blood work, you may notice T3, in spite I was only using T4, went close to the high range value.
> The conversion is the deal, especially if on rHGH.


i wouldnt know what im looking at mate  :Icon Rolleyes: 

so T4 basically converts to T3 at a higher level than T3 itself ?

----------


## BJJ

> i wouldnt know what im looking at mate 
> 
> so T4 basically converts to T3 at a higher level than T3 itself ?


No, T3 itself is stronger if taken alone, even stronger if taken with T4.

But, T4 conversion is what you need the most, unless of course one is fat and needs to cut as much as possible.

In that case, one should not worry much about losing some LBM...

But for those who are already fit, why using T3? To cut bf percentage from 14 to 11?

It is a no sense to me.

----------


## the big 1

> No, T3 itself is stronger if taken alone, even stronger if taken with T4.
> 
> But, T4 conversion is what you need the most, unless of course one is fat and needs to cut as much as possible.
> 
> In that case, one should not worry much about losing some LBM...
> 
> But for those who are already fit, why using T3? To cut bf percentage from 14 to 11?
> 
> It is a no sense to me.


I would agree, T3 eats through my muscles very fast , i dont think ile ever contemplate its usage without AAS again...

i thougth S4 might serve the same purpose as AAS with regards to catabolism from T3 but i was wrong so i stopped it...

----------


## BJJ

> I would agree, T3 eats through my muscles very fast , i dont think ile ever contemplate its usage without AAS again...
> 
> i thougth S4 might serve the same purpose as AAS with regards to catabolism from T3 but i was wrong so i stopped it...


Both good calls lol

----------


## BJJ

I changed brand of rHGH since three days and my ankles are swollen severely once again.

I shifted from Hyge.tropin to Hypertropin.

----------


## BJJ

*Day 141*
hgh iu 8 / t4 mcg 150
Kcal: 3.033
Training: Chest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 142*
hgh iu 17 / t4 mcg 250 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 3.057
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Diazepam (10 mg)
Injection Site: Umbilical (27g ½") - Oblique (27g ½")

*Day 143*
hgh iu 5 / t4 mcg 100 / exe mg 12.5 / cab mg 0.25
Kcal: 2.500
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (30g ½")

*Day 144*
hgh iu 10 / t4 mcg 100
Kcal: 3.000
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (30g ½") - Oblique (30g ½")

*Day 145*
hgh iu 10 / t4 mcg 100 / fur mg 50
Kcal: 2.503
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (30g ½") - Oblique (30g ½")

*Day 146*
hgh iu 13 / t4 mcg 150 / exe mg 12.5
Kcal: 2.300
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Umbilical (30g ½") - Umbilical (30g ½") - Oblique (30g ½")

*Day 147*
hgh iu 10 / t4 mcg 150 / t3 mcg 25
Kcal: 2.777
Training: Rest
Sides: Nil
Additional Drugs: Nil
Injection Site: Oblique (30g ½") - Oblique (30g ½")

Daily Average KCalories Intake: 2.738

Total Injections: 320
Lost Attempts: 15
Trapezius: 13
Deltoids: 51
Pectorals: 15
Dorsal: 8
Biceps: 4
Triceps: 27
Forearms: 3
Gluteus: 20
Quadriceps: 15
Femoral Biceps: 4
Calfs: 4
Umbilical: 61
Ribs: 12
Oblique: 68

21TH WEEK NOTES
Nothing to report.

----------


## BJJ

From now on no more weekly updates but I am going to report when needed.

I will keep running rHGH till the end of October @ 5 iu ed shot early in the morning along with 100 mcg of T4 ingested 1 hour before bed on an empty stomach.

Diet will be around 2.800/3.000 Kcal daily with 250 g of protides (1,2 g per pound of weight).

----------


## BJJ

So, it has been a week since I am using Hypertropin and happened something that worried me very much, which never happened before.

Basically, since 4 days I am having strong hemicrania on the right side of my head where a naevus is located.

Yesterday, I took a nuclear magnetic resonance; if I will ever go to a neurologist I want to bring some facts with.

----------


## BJJ

The response from the brain NMR was negative, fortunately.

I will go for a trans-cranial doppler.

----------


## BJJ

I do not know but this Hypertropin I am using seems to be less strong than Hyge.tropin.

By the way, looming over the guy who sold me Somatrope, I got all my money back.  :Wink/Grin: 
After all, I am still a black belt...  :7up:

----------


## BJJ

The more I live the more I need to learn!!!

In the last 5 days I injected before bed, along with 100 mcg of T4, 10 iu of Hypertropin.
I woke up with a face so full of water my eyes could not be seen mostly, I looked like a Chinese, not to mention my ankles and hands; no CTS signs though.

Anyway, after 4 days of this attempt I decided to inject 5 iu always along with 100 mcg of T4 and surprisely, the day after I woke up still with lots of bloat, even though less, but my ABS were much more visible compared to when I was shooting 10 iu.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## BJJ

> *1st* *Cycle Thread*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234_
> 
> *CYCLE:*
> BULKING _(11/03/2010 - 05/01/2011)_ 
> Week *1-2 Testosterone Propionate* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 630 mg) [Morning] {Ethyl Oleate}
> Week *1-11 Mesterolone* [PG] *100 mg ed* (ttl 7700 mg) [Breakfast/Dinner]
> Week *2-11 Testosterone Suspension* [UG] *80 mg ed* (ttl 5360 mg) [Morning/Evening] {Water}
> Week *2 Boldenone Undecylenate* [UG] *500 mg ew* (ttl 750 mg) [Thursday, Sunday] {Arachis Oil}
> Week *4-11 Oxandrolone* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 3920 mg) [Breakfast/Lunch]
> ...


*Image Backup*

----------


## BJJ

[QUOTE=BJJ;5119183]*1st* *Cycle Thread*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=403234_

*CYCLE:*
BULKING _(11/03/2010 - 16/08/2010)_
Week *1-2 Testosterone Propionate* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 630 mg) [Morning] {Ethyl Oleate}
Week *1-11 Mesterolone* [PG] *100 mg ed* (ttl 7700 mg) [Breakfast/Dinner]
Week *2 Boldenone Undecylenate* [UG] *500 mg ew* (ttl 750 mg) [Thursday, Sunday] {Arachis Oil}
Week *2-11 Testosterone Suspension* [UG] *80 mg ed* (ttl 5360 mg) [Morning/Evening] {Water}
Week *4-11 Oxandrolone* [UG] *70 mg ed* (ttl 3920 mg) [Breakfast/Lunch]
Week *10-19 Somatropin* [PG/UG] *8 iu ed* (ttl 560 iu) [Morning/Night, 7/7]
Week *14-19 L-Thyroxine* [PG] *100 mcg ed* (4200 mcg) [Night]
PCT _(27/05/2010 - 21/07/2010)_
Week *12-15 Clomiphene Citrate* [PG] *100/100/100/50 mg ed* (ttl 2450 mg) [Breakfast]
Week *12-17 Tamoxifen Citrate* [PG] *40/20/30/30/20/20 mg ed* (ttl 1120 mg) [Breakfast]
Week *15 Chorionic Gonadotrophin* [PG] *500 iu ed* (ttl 3500 iu) [Morning]
Week *15 Exemestane* [UG] *25 mg eod* (ttl 100 mg) [Morning]
Week *18-19 Glutathione* [PG] *600 mg ed* (ttl 8400 mg) [Morning]

*IUPAC:*
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=439055

*DIET:*
BMR: *2.036* Kcal
Daily Diet (*3.378* Kcal): *320* g of Protides, *50* g of Lipides, *412* g of Glucides
Protides/Glucides Relation: *0,77*
Supplements: _Multi Vitamins/Minerals, EFA complex, ALA, Lactobacillus Casei DG, Acetyl L-Carnitine, Coenzyme Q10, Glutamine, BCAA, Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glycine, l-Arginine, Alpha-Ketoisocaproic Acid Calcium_.

*STRENGTH* (8 reps):____________________________________________ Day *78*
Squat (legs) *120* kg (*264* lbs)________________________________________*150* kg (*330* lbs) *+25%*
Dead Lift (legs) *90* kg (*198* lbs)_______________________________________*120* kg (*264* lbs) *+33%*
One Arm Dumbbell Row (back) *40* kg (*88* lbs)____________________________*50* kg (*110* lbs) *+25%*
Bench Press with Dumbbells (chest) *36* kg (*79* lbs) each__________________*44* kg (*97* lbs) *+22%*
Military Press with Dumbbells (shoulders) *30* kg (*66* lbs) each______________*36* kg (*79* lbs) *+20%*
Dumbbells Curls (biceps - seated) *28* kg (*61* lbs) each____________________*32* kg (*70* lbs) *+14%*
Dumbbells Curls (triceps - lying down) *22* kg (*48* lbs) each________________*26* kg (*57* lbs) *+18%*

Strength Acquisition: *22%* estimate
_Formula: (current-previous)/previous*100 = (+) increase% or (-) decrease%_

*STATS:*___________________________________Day *21*_________________________Day *35*__________________________Day *52*__________________________Day *78*
*36* Years Old, *187* cm (*6'2"* ft)
Body Weight: *93,8* kg (*206* lbs)__________________*95,7* kg (*210* lbs) *+2,02%*________*100* kg (*220* lbs) *+6,61%*__________*100* kg (*220* lbs)__________________*101,4* kg (*223* lbs) *+8,1%*
Body Fat: *13*%________________________________*13*%___________________________*14*% *+7,69%*____________________*13*%_____________________________*12,5*% *-3,84%*
Body Water: *63,7*%____________________________*62,5*% *-1,88%*__________________*62*% *-2,74%*____________________*63,3*% *-0,63%*____________________*64,2*% *+0,78%*

Lean Body Mass Acquisition (LBM): *8,1* kg (*17,82* lbs)
New Basal Metabolic Rate (BMR): *2.164* Kcal
*Complete Bulking Log* (post 205): _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=424412&page=6_
*Complete PCT Log* (post 245): _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=1#post5274383_
*After Cycle Photos*: _http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=437541_

*BLOOD WORK, URINE, FAECES & SPERM ANALYSES:*
__________________________________________________ _________________Day *38*_______________Day *89 p12*__________Day *93 p16*__________Day *101 p24*__________Day *120 p43*__________Day *128 p51*

*BLOOD*
ERYTHROCYTES: *5,08* mil/mmc [4 - 5,5]______________________________________*4,65*_________________*5,33*____________________________________*5,08*______________________________________*5,38*
LEUCOCYTES: *7,6* mila/mmc [4 - 9]__________________________________________*14,4*_________________*7,5*_____________________________________*9,3*_______________________________________*8,1*
- NE: *4,2* / *55,9* % [2 - 6 / 37 - 80]
- LY: *2,5* / *35* % [0,6 - 36 / 10 - 50]
- MO: *0,7* / *8,7* % [0 - 0,9 / 0 - 12]
- EO: *0,3* / *2,5* % [0 - 7 / 0 - 7]
- BA: *0* / *0,6* % [0 - 0,2 / 0 - 2,5]
HEMOGLOBIN: *15,1* gr/dl [14 - 18]___________________________________________*13,2*_________________*13,7*____________________________________*13,1*______________________________________*14,3*
HEMATOCRIT: *44,2* % [42 - 52]_____________________________________________*39,8*_________________*41,5*____________________________________*39,8*______________________________________*43,1*
MCV: *87* femtol [82 - 98]__________________________________________________*85,6*_________________*77,9*____________________________________*78,3*_______________________________________*80,1*
MCH: *29,7* picogr. [27 - 31]________________________________________________*28,4*_________________*25,7*____________________________________*25,8*______________________________________*26,6*
MCHC: *34,2* gr/dl [32 - 36]_________________________________________________*33,2*_________________*33*_____________________________________*32,9*_______________________________________*33,2*
RDW: *13,7* % [11,6 - 16]__________________________________________________ _____________________*16,2*
GRAN-NEUTROPHILS: *65,7* % [37 -80]________________________________________*76,4*_________________*43,2*____________________________________*51,7*______________________________________*42*
GRAN-EOSINOPHILS: *2,8* % [0 - 7]___________________________________________*0,5*__________________*1,6*_____________________________________*1,3*_______________________________________*1,5*
GRAN-BASOPHILS: *0,9* % [0 - 2,5]___________________________________________*0,8*__________________*0,3*_____________________________________*1*_________________________________________*0,5*
LYMPHOCYTES: *23,4* % [10 - 50]____________________________________________*16*__________________*48*______________________________________*36,5*______________________________________*47,9*
MONOCYTES: *7,2* % [0 - 12]_______________________________________________*6,3*__________________*6,9*_____________________________________*9,5*_______________________________________*8,1*
PLATELETS: *150000* /mmc [150000 - 400000]_________________________________*362000*______________*270000*_________________________________*148000*____________________________________*152000*
PCT: *0,13* % [0,1 - 1]
MPV: *7,5* fl [5 - 10]
PDW: *17,5* % [12 - 18]

*HEART, KIDNEYS, LIVER, PANCREAS & PROSTATE*
GLY***IA (basal): *91* mg/dl [70 - 110]__________________________________________________ _________*92*______________________________________*83*________________________________________*85*
QUICK PROTHROMBIN TIME: *13,7* s
PROTHROMBIN ACTIVITY: *71* % [70 - 130]
INR: *1,2*
APTT: *28* s
FIBRINOGEN: *190* mg/dl [180 - 350]
HOMOCYSTEINE: *11* mcmoli/l [6 - 15]
MYOGLOBIN: *27* ng/ml [10 - 46]
AZOTEMIA: *62* mg/dl [15 - 40]______________________________________________*46*___________________*73*__________________________________________________ _____________________________*54*
CREATININE: *1,1* mg/dl [0,8 - 1,3]__________________________________________*1,2*___________________*1,1*
HYPERURI***IA: *6* mg/dl [3,5 - 7,2]
CHOLESTEROL TTL: *156* mg/dl [140 - 220]___________________________________*142*___________________*173*__________________________________________________ ______*135*
CHOLESTEROL VLDL: *35* mg/dl [20 - 40]
CHOLESTEROL LDL: *103* mg/dl [<150]_______________________________________*130*
CHOLESTEROL HDL: *35* mg/dl [>40]_________________________________________*12*___________________*22*__________________________________________________ ________*30*
INDEX RISK HDL: *4,5* [till 5]________________________________________________*11,8*_________________*7,9*__________________________________________________ _______*4,5*
APO A1: *190* mg/dl [115 - 220]
APO B: *79* mg/dl [55 - 125]
RATIO B/A1 APO: *0,41* [0,35 - 1]
TRIGLYCERIDES: *90* mg/dl [<150]
GAMMA (YGT): *32* u/ltr [15 - 85]___________________________________________*27*___________________*39*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*38*
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE: *96* u/ltr [50 - 136]_________________________________*57*___________________*79*
BILIRUBIN TTL: *1* mg/dl [0,2 - 1]__________________________________________________ ____________________________________*1,16*
BILIRUBIN DIRECT: *0,25* mg/dl [0,05 - 0,3]__________________________________________________ ____________________________*0,33*
BILIRUBIN INDIRECT: *0,67* mg/dl [till 0,7]__________________________________________________ _____________________________*0,83*
TRANSAMINASE GOT/AST: *26* u/ltr [15 - 37]__________________________________*63*
TRANSAMINASE GPT/ALT: *62* u/ltr [30 - 65]__________________________________*104*
FERRITIN: *125* ng/ml [24 - 336]
LIPASE: *324* u/ltr [114 - 284]______________________________________________*234*__________________*218*__________________________________________________ ____________________________*174*
AMYLASE: *69* u/ltr [25 - 115]______________________________________________*66*___________________*75*
LDH: *170* u/ltr [100 - 190]
CPK MB: *230* u/ltr [35 - 232]
CK NAK: *160* u/l [till 167]
PROTIDES TTL: *7,5* gr/dl [6,4 - 8,2]
ALBUMIN: *60* % [51 - 63,3]
ALFA 1: *3* % [2,2 - 4,3]
ALFA 2: *10* % [9,5 - 14]
BETA: *11* % [10 - 14,5]
GAMMA: *19* % [12 - 20]
A/G RATIO: *1,45* [1,0 - 1,7]
PSA: *0,6* ng/ml [till 4]__________________________________________________ ___*1,23*________________*0,61*
PSA FREE: *0,23*
PSA FREE/TTL: *0,38* [>0,15]
PAP: *1,3* ng/ml [till 3,5]__________________________________________________ _*1,5*
IGG: *1455* mg/dl [681 - 1648]
IGA: *309* mg/dl [87 - 474]
IGD: *55* u/ml [till 100]
IGM: *101* mg/dl [48 - 312]
IGE (prist): *39,07* iu/ml [1,31 - 165,3]

*INFECTIVITY & ALLERGOLOGY*
HIV-Ab (1+2): *0,15 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HCV-Ab: *0,12 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HBS-Ag: *0,35 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
HAV-Ab (IgT): *>85 react* miu/ml [<35]
HAV-Ab (IgM): *0,07 non-react* u/cutoff [<0,9]
TAS: *111* ui/ml [0 - 166]
VDRL: *negative* [negative]
CRP: *2* mg/dl [till 5]
REUMA TEST: *<20* iu/ml [<20]
ESR: *6* mm/h [till 15]
LYSOZYME: *9* picog/ml [4 - 13]
ACE: *10* mcg/l [6 - 12]
RAST Egg: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yolk: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Crayfish: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Yeast: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Pork: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Fish Mix: *0,1* [<0,3]
RAST Olea Europaea Pollen: *0,1* [<0,3]

*VITAMINS & ELECTROLYTES*
VITAMIN A: *630* mcg/l [300 - 650]
VITAMIN E: *15,6* mg/ltr [5 - 20]
VITAMIN C: *1,1* mg/ml [0,5 - 1,5]
VITAMIN B12: *697* pg/ml [179 - 1162]
VITAMIN D3: *42* ng/ml [10 - 45]
VITAMIN H: *85* ng/ml [70 - 100]
VITAMIN K: *25* mcg/ml [15 - 30]
VITAMIN PP: *0,7* mg/ml [0,5 - 0,8]
SODIUM: *143* meq/l [136 - 145]__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________________________________*140*
POTASSIUM: *4,5* meq/l [3,5 - 5,1]
CALCIUM: *9,4* mg/dl [8,5 - 10,1]
MAGNESIUM: *2,1* mg/dl [1,8 - 2,4]
PHOSPHORUS: *3,8* mg/dl [2,7 - 4,5]
IRON: *147* mcg/dl [35 - 150]
ZINC: *101* mcg/dl [80 - 125]
CHLORINE: *105* meq/l [98 - 107]
COPPER: *111* ku/l [76 - 153]

*HORMONAL*
GASTRIN: *32* pg/ml [28 - 125]
MELATONIN: *55* pg/ml [20 - 85]
C-PEPTIDE: *1,3* ng/ml [0,78 – 1,89]
INSULIN : *3,37* micru/ml [1,9 - 23]__________________________________________________ _____________*3,55*____________________________________*2,08*______________________________________*5,54*
GLUCAGON: *56* pg/ml [40 - 130]
ACTH: *21* pg/dl [till 50]
CORTISOL: *16,64* mcg/dl [8,7 - 22,4]_________________________________________*12,45*______________*19,89*___________________________________*17,4*
TSH: *4,79* micru/ml [0,34 - 5,6]______________________________________________*2,48*_______________*2,66*____________________________________*4,37*_______________________________________*1,65*
FT3: *3,47* pg/ml [2,2 - 4,7]_________________________________________________*3,95*________________*4,03*____________________________________*2,83*______________________________________*4,15*
FT4: *1,27* ng/dl [0,8 - 2]__________________________________________________ _*1,62*_______________*1,4*_____________________________________*1,33*_______________________________________*1,49*
MSH: *10,5* pmol/l [7,9 - 14,4]
HTG: *9,65* ng/ml [0 - 35]
TBG: *21* mcg/ml [15 - 32]
PTH: *30* pg/ml [10 – 65]
FSH: *4,19* miu/ml [1,27 - 19,26]_____________________________________________*0,55*_____________________________________*0,72*
LH: *3,88* miu/ml [1,24 - 8,62]_______________________________________________*0,15*_____________________________________*2,58*
PREGNENOLONE: *161* ng/ml [10 - 230]
ANDROSTENEDIONE: *1,89* ng/ml [0,3 - 3,1]
ALDOSTERONE: *155* pg/ml [10 - 160]
DHEA: *7,9* ng/ml [2,5 - 9,5]
DHEAS: *233* mcg/dl [106 - 464]
DHT: *625* pg/ml [250 - 990]________________________________________________*1250*_____________________________________*300*
TESTOSTERONE TTL: *3,1* ng/ml [1,75 - 7,81]_________________________________*44,7*_________________*0,48*_________________*1,61*________________*4,84*________________*6,32*_________________*9,41*
TESTOSTERONE FREE: *15* pg/ml [8 - 47]_____________________________________*219,68*____________________________________*5,9*
SHBG: *37* nmoli/l [13 - 71]_________________________________________________*6*_________________________________________*24,8*
ESTRONE: *48* pg/ml [40 - 60]
ESTRADIOL 17-BETA: *34* pg/ml [<20 - 47]____________________________________*150*_________________*27*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*97*
ESTRIOL: *6* pg/ml [4,7 - 7,1]
PROGESTERONE: *0,98* ng/ml [0,14 - 2,06]____________________________________*1,41*
PRL: *3,4* ng/ml [2,64 - 13,13]______________________________________________*15,12*________________*0,62*_________________*1*__________________________________________________ __________*10,32*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_______________________________________________*159*__________________*238*__________________________________________________ _______*461*__________________*520*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ______________________*11,1*____________________________________*10,5*_________________*22,2*_________________*25,7*

*URINE*
COLOUR: *straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ ____________________*straw-coloured*__________________________________________________ __________________*yellow-coloured*
APPEARANCE: *limpid* [limpid]__________________________________________________ __________________*lightly opalescent*__________________________________________________ _______________*lightly opalescent*
PH REACTION: *5,7* [5 - 6,5]__________________________________________________ ___________________*5*__________________________________________________ ______________________________*5*
SPECIFIC WEIGHT: *1021* [1015 - 1028]__________________________________________________ _________*1017*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*1022*
PROTEINS: *none* mg/dl [0 - 10]__________________________________________________ ________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
HEMOGLOBIN: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ___________________*traces*__________________________________________________ __________________________*none*
GLUCOSE: *none* gr/litre [0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ _______________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
KETONE BODIES: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
UROBILINOGEN: *none* mg/dl [0 - 0,2]__________________________________________________ ___________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
BILIARY PIGMENTS: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ ______________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*
NITRITE: *none* [none]__________________________________________________ _______________________*none*__________________________________________________ ___________________________*none*

*FAECES*
SHAPE: *homogeneous* [homogeneous]
CONSISTENCY: *poltacea[/COLOR]* [poltacea]
COLOUR:* brown* [brown]
ODOUR: *sui generis* [sui generis]
MUCUS: *absent* [absent]
BLOOD: *absent* [absent]
PH REACTION: *7*
PARASITOLOGICAL: *negative* [negative]
SALMONELLA: *negative* [negative]
HELICOBACTER PYLORI: *negative* [negative]
GIARDIASIS: *negative* [negative]

*SPERM*
VOLUME: *2,9* ml [>= 2]__________________________________________________ __*1,8*_________________*3,1*
PH: *7,9* [7,2 - 8]__________________________________________________ _______*8,6*_________________*8,2*
APPEARANCE: *own*__________________________________________________ _____*own*_________________*own*
VISCOSITY: *within limits* [within limits]______________________________________*increased +++*_______*increased +*
FLUIDIFICATION 45': *physiologic* [physiologic]________________________________*irregular*_____________*physiologic*
SPERMATOZOON CONCENTRATION: *90.000.000* /ml [>= 20.000.000]______________*58.000.000*__________*3.400.000*
EJACULATE SPERMATOZOON COUNT: *249.900.000* [>= 40.000.000]______________*104.400.000*_________*10.540.000*
2ND HOUR MOTILITY: *59* % [>= 50]_________________________________________*40*__________________*30*
TYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *36* % [>= 35]________________________*24*__________________*26*
ATYPICAL MORPHOLOGIC SPERMATOZOON: *70* %______________________________*76*__________________*74*
IMMATURE MORPHOLOGIC: *200.000*_________________________________________*220.000*_____________*200.000*
LEUCOCYTE: *300.000* /ml [<=1.000.000]_____________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
ERYTHROCYTE: *absent* [absent/rare]________________________________________*absent*______________*absent*
GERMINAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]________________________________________*rare*_________________*rare*
EPITHELIAL CELLS: *rare* [absent/rare]_______________________________________*rare*_________________*absent*
SPERMAGGLUTINATION ZONES: *rare* [absent/rare]_____________________________*rare*________________*absent*

*rHGH BRANDS QUALITY BLOOD CHECK*
IGF-1: *135* ng/ml [96 - 494]_____________*238*________________________________*461*_________________*520*______________*144*____________*455*
HGH: *0,3* ng/ml [0 - 10]________________*11,1*_______________*10,5*_____________*22,2*________________*25,7*______________*3,3*____________*63,3*

.................................................. ........*EuroHormones*
.................................................. .....................................*Generic Green*
.................................................. .................................................. .............*HardCoreGrowth*
.................................................. .................................................. ..............................................*Hyge.tropin*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ......................*Somatrope*
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...............................................*Hypertropin*

*Notes:*
Injection time: 5:30 am (eurh/green/hdg), 6 am (hyg/som/hyp)
Days on the same drug before testing: 7 (all five types), 3 (som)
Blood work time: 8:00 am (all six types)
Amount injected: 4 iu (eurh/green/som) - 5 iu (hdg/hyg/hyp)
Injection site: umbilical (eurh) - oblique (green/hdg/hyg/som/hyp)
Injection type: sub-q (all six types)

*BLOOD PRESSURE:*
______________Day *1*__________Day *8*__________Day *15*__________Day *22*__________Day *29*__________Day *36*__________Day *43*__________Day *50*__________Day *70*__________Day *78*__________Day *98*__________Day *123*__________Day *140*
SYS (mmHg)_______*119*____________*119*____________*123*____________*119*_____________*128*____________*131*_____________*105*_____________*115*____________*116*_____________*118*_____________*122*____________*110*______________*107*
DIA (mmHg)________*60*_____________*50*_____________*52*_____________*50*______________*56*_____________*51*______________*42*______________*50*______________*41*_____________*39*_______________*57*_____________*54*_______________*47*
BPM______________*68*_____________*74*_____________*68*_____________*64*______________*67*______________*76*______________*73*______________*70*______________*81*_____________*64*______________*75*______________*74*_______________*75*




[CENTER] 
_"Whole Body Hologic Delphi W DXA Fan-Beam Scanner"_

This thread is over, no more data to be added.
Available to answer any questions.

----------


## Sidewinder1986

Hi. I saw you did a Testosterone suspension cycle. Can you give me an advice? I want to know the detection time. I know that on the site it's written +/- 1 day. I want to know the safe number of days needed to stop before a dopping test. Or could anybody for that matter help me. Please guys. Tell me what you know.

----------


## boyka

Tell something about Proviron ( Mesterolone). Is effective as Anti-Estrogen? Since it blinds to aromatase enzyme...

----------


## BJJ

> Hi. I saw you did a Testosterone suspension cycle. Can you give me an advice? I want to know the detection time. I know that on the site it's written +/- 1 day. I want to know the safe number of days needed to stop before a dopping test. Or could anybody for that matter help me. Please guys. Tell me what you know.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=439055

----------


## BJJ

> Tell something about Proviron ( Mesterolone). Is effective as Anti-Estrogen? Since it blinds to aromatase enzyme...


It was effective for me @ 100 mg ed.

Yet, I would always advice to keep an AI on hand just in case.

----------


## BJJ

CYCLE CONCLUSIONS
This cycle experience led me to give value to the saying "if you want to learn something, do it the hard way".
I was compelled to use a free form of testosterone since the one used with the ethyl oleate solution, gave me persistent diarrhoea.
At that time, I was unsure whether another type of solution like arachis oil could have solved the problem and I did not want to wait a few more weeks to start over the cycle, so I opt for the suspension experience.
Now I know it is not wise to run a 11 week cycle with testosterone suspension pinning 2/3 times a day, either for the inner scares and for the difficulty to keep a correct balance of androgens during the cycle.
The muscular pain I had was very severe and in some cases I could not even walk or seat down.

So, I decided I will try a form of testosterone like propionate in my next cycle, keeping suspension only before leg work-outs and fights.

----------


## t-dogg

Another great read. Bump for others.

----------

